# Anyone doing FET in August/September?



## M2M

I had an unsuccessful fresh IVF cycle in May/June  but was lucky enough to get 4 frosties from that cycle. I'm now awaiting my next AF, which should be due on approximately 19th July, and then I can phone up to let the clinic know I want to start a FET cycle with my wee frosties.  I'll be down-regulating in August with ET hopefully towards the end of the month.

Anyone else having FET in August?

Here are all of our lovely August/September FET ladies.  Let me know if you want any dates changing!
*Name**ET**OTD**Outcome**Mimi27*15th August*21st August*   *Alex42*9th August*23rd August*   *Kate...*13th August*24th August*   *CalamityJ*12th August*26th August*   *Bluebell9*13th August*28th August*   *firebolt1982*16th August*30th August*   *lisa n*16th August*1st September*   *expat_in_kl*16th August   *Blossom2324*20th August*4th September*   *RubyBeth*24th August*5th September*   *annaT28*20th August*6th September*   *ABUK*17th August    *Jane108*23rd August*4th September*    *Doodledoo*25th August    *libby79*27th August*6th September*    *always*1st September    *lulu72*8th September    *BlueSkye1983*10th September    *Laynee*10th September    *M2M*approx. 13th September    *lollipops*approx. 12th-16th September    *jennybob*    *hjanea*    *alexstafford*    *Rosebud99*    *louise832*    *patbaz*    *Angel1982*    *ang122*    *Ginni*    *mwmm*    *fiona_apple28*    *miffy80*


----------



## hjanea

Hi, I'm having donor fet, with down reg mid-late august. Its my first tx and I'm very excited, though a bit apprehensive.
Helen.xxx


----------



## alexstafford

We had a 2nd failed IVF in May/Junebut this time we have 9 day2 frosties (none last time) so this bit is new to us. Have to call clinic day 1 of next cycle (maybe 2 weeks away yet). Not sure yet whether it will be medicated or natural. Aso have to decide how many we want to defrost...wish someone would just say what to do and that we'll be 3rd time lucky   Its not that simple though is it?

Also waiting for blood test results...as we're unexplained and had 2 failures after 2 embryos put back both times but it hasnt worked my blood's been tested to see if its a blood problem. Results due next week.

Feel like we're just constantly waiting.......

Loads of luck to everyone xx


----------



## M2M

Hi ladies,

Nice to see I won't be the only one having FET soon!   

Helen, sounds like you'll be down-regulating around the same time as me. I'm expecting to start in about a month's time. Quite excited now!

Alex, that's really good that you got 9 frosties. Will you be able to get a few tries out of those? (Though hopefully it'll only take the 1 try!) You'll be around the same time as me too, give or take a week or so. Fingers crossed that you get some answers after your blood tests. I'm so sorry about your previous disappointments.   

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## alexstafford

Hi
The 9 frosties are just day2 frosties and on the last two goes we've had 2 left from 9 fertilised first go and 8 left out on the 2nd go (the other 9 were frozen), so being realistic we think it will give us 2 embryos good enough for transfer. Also, we dont want to go for it, defrost 4 and get none and have to wait again, so we're thinking just try all 9.....its a scary decision.... We see it as a bonus try as we didnt get any frosties last time. If we're lucky to get more than 2 good enough to transfer, they can be re-frozen apparently (although the defrosting and refreezing can damage them)
Sorry about your disappointments too.....its really tough isn't it? Still holding out hope for everyone going through the fertility nightmare that it will all be worth it


----------



## M2M

I'll keep everything crossed for you!     Surely you'll get a couple of good ones out of 9 frosties - it's a fab number.   We only have 4 frosties but we had gone to blast stage so we had fewer. I'm just   that at least 2 of them survive the thaw and are good enough to transfer.


----------



## alexstafford

4 frosties at blast stage is brilliant, as to get to that stage is really good, so to have soem to freeze is even better. Everythings crossed that they're ok for transfer


----------



## Rosebud99

Hello ladies may I join you?  Had a failed DEIVF in June and going back to have 2 of our 4 frosties defrosted mid August.    This will be our first FET so a bit nervous about the unkown and will be good to share the journey.


----------



## alexstafford

Hi and welcome   I'm not sure how FET works either. Done 2 fresh transfers and hoping for 3rd time lucky with this frozen one


----------



## hjanea

Hi and welcome Alex and Rosebud, 
I'm not sure how it'll go either-I have my plan from my clinic, but presume that that is generalised. My medication is arriving on monday, though I won't be starting until my af arrive arrive mid to late august. At the moment I am trying to lose as much weight as possible before my baseline scan on 4th august.
I am only having one embryo transferred as I had pre eclampsia with my dd and had a section at 32 weeks, and multiple pregnancy would make me even more at risk of getting it again.
Its going to be good to have other people going through the same thing at the same time. I hope we are all lucky!
Helen.xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hello Ladies

I'm having SFET in August, medicated cycle begins 26/7 all being well.  As you can see I was very lucky to have a gorgeous baby boy at my first attempt and I'm hoping for a repeat performance this time around.  Very nervous though as I realise how blessed we are and that we may not be so lucky on this attempt so I'm scared of going back to that place of uncertainty.

Good luck to all

CJx


----------



## Laynee

Hi Ladies, can I join you all??

I have had 3 fresh IVFs and all resulted in BFNs. I then did my first FET in June which resulted in a chemical (4weeks 5 days), and am now about to embark on my 2nd FET, all in the attempt to have my very first little 'un   

I have 4 frosties left (I had 8 from my last fresh IVF, 4 of which we defrosted for the last FET, only 2 survived and we transfered both). We are now left with the dilemma of either defrosting all 4, and if more than 2 make it, taking them to blast stage and perhaps refreezing, OR defrosting 2 and hoping that at least one makes it for transfer, leaving us with 2 for another FET attempt...

I start Buseralin D/R meds in a couple of weeks time, and am expecting transfer date to be around 12th Sept - will get my treatment schedule next week.

It'll be nice to share the journey with you girls


----------



## Mimi27

Hello Ladies

Can I come join you all as I am just about to start a Natural FET with frozen blasts, which may become medicated if needed. 
sending you all good luck and    vibes,    

Mimi27


----------



## Cookie987

Hello everyone,

can i join in??  I had a failed cycle of IVF  in June and am now waiting for af to go ahead with FET. Ive got 3 frosties...just hoping they survive the thaw. good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,
If it's OK, I'd like to hang out with you too!  This will be my 3rd FET and my 5th transfer.  I don't do the down-regging thing.  AF is due tomorrow for me so I will take some Progynova and have a transfer in around 3 weeks.  Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all.
x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

Well I'm having my baseline scan tomorrow morning to check the womb lining is thin before starting progynova to build it into a lovely home for the embryo to nestle into    also having acupuncture.  I'm trying to do exactly what I did last time when I fell pregnant with my little boy in the hope that it works again.

My FET is scheduled for 12/8 - I'm having only 1 transferred this time, are all you ladies going for 2?

CJ x


----------



## lulu72

Hi ladies

Can I join you please? We had our second cycle (ICSI) in April/May with a fleeting chemical pregnancy. We got 3 3D frosties and I start D/R for a medicated FET on August 7th. We're planning to defrost all three and put back two (refreezing the third if they all get to blasts). Laynee, looks like we may be going through at about the same time

Trying to stay positive about the FET - like Alex says, 3rd time lucky!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow CalamityJ!

Lulu
xxx


----------



## alexstafford

Hi everyone. Haven't looked for a few days and was amazed to see how many additional replies there are. Fingers and toes crossed for us all. 

Found out on Monday that I am MTHFR heterozygous so I have a gene which makes my blood too sticky and will stop blood feeding to the uterus, which basically starves an embryo, so after 3 years of unexplained infertility, we now at last have a reason why and its very unlikely that we will conceive naturally :-( Good news is it can be overcome with even more drugs, so this now feels like we're starting again as you can't really count the first 2 failures now...

I've been told to call the clinic on day 1 (hopefully next week) but am not sure what happens then...does anyone know how natural vs medicated works and if you can change from natural to medicated? 
Thanks


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
can I join you?  I had my first icsi in June/July. I had 23 eggs 18 of which fertilised but had tx cancelled because of ohss. My embies were frozen on day 2 I didn't even get to et . I have a consultation appointment on the 3rd of august and hope to start for fet on next af. 
Pat


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

Lulu - thanks, scan went well so now started on progynova, good luck with your 3 frosties.

Pat - wow 23 eggs and 18 fertilised, well done you!  From what I've heard of OHSS I think your body will be in a better state after calming down a while - good luck at your appointment.

Alex - at least you now have an explanation and a plan to move forward...soon!  I'm afraid I can't answer your question as I haven't had a natural cycle for 20 years (early menopause) so my cycle has to be medicated.

Had a chat with the clinic today about thawing success rates, they have 90% success and we have 6 frosties to try so we'd be very unlucky to lose all of them.  We're thawing 2, seeing how they go over the following 24hrs, transferring the best and re-freezing the other or if the 1st 2 don't make it, keep thawing until we get a good one   

CJ x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck Calamity with your frosties today


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi Ladies,

Ok if I join you? I havent got many frosties, just the 1, but AF should be here in a week or so and hopefully I will be ready to start. Fingers crossed hey?
Will catch up on everyones stories soon,

Thanks Ladies

RB
XX


----------



## lisa n

hi ladies


Can i be in your club too   - Ive just started to down reg for fet the week of the 16th Aug we already have a little boy of 3.5 and would like to have another - we have 7 frosties left   

thanks lisa n x


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies
I hope that everyone is well. I have a question does anyone know what the success rates for fet are??
Pat
xxx


----------



## M2M

Welcome to the new people.   Seems like there are quite a few of us having FET!

Pat, I was told that the success rates were about 15-20% for FET compared to 35-40% for a fresh transfer, but obviously that doesn't take into account things like quality of embryos, age of the woman, number of embryos transferred, and so on, so you'd probably be best off asking your consultant what your individual chance of success is given your circumstances.   

I had a fresh transfer that was a   with one blastocyst transferred. I was also stressed and full of drugs, had sore ovaries from EC and so on. Next time it'll be a FET with hopefully two blastocysts transferred. I feel calmer this time and won't have just endured EC... so who knows, that could balance things out in my favour and hopefully I'll get the   I so desperately want.

I tend to look at everything in fertility treatment as a 50/50 chance - it makes more sense to me and stops me stressing out   - after all, it's going to be a   or a   whatever happens so I think of it as 50% chance for each.


----------



## lulu72

Hi everyone -hope you've all had a good week and have relaxing plans for the weekend!

Pat, my clinic has about a 30-40% success rate for FET. When I spoke with them they said that success rates are getting higher with FET due to improved freezing methods (e.g. vitrification) and that they only freeze the highest quality embryos. They also told me that a couple of clinics in Japan now only do FET as they believe the chances of a successful outcome are better if they put the embryos back into a healthy "normal" body rather than one that's pumped up full of drugs. I'm with M2M - it's going to work this time!

Alex, my understanding of the two protocols is that natural follows your cycle (so you use the pee sticks to detect the LH surge of ovulation and then have ET a few days later). Medicated cycles involve D/R from day 19 of your cycle ... so my guess would be that if you don't get an LH surge, they may move you to a medicated, but not sure if you'd have to wait for AF to arrive and start from then. The big downside of medicated is that you have a 6 week wait to transfer from the start of AF rather than 2 weeks.

CalamityJ, do you have a date for ET yet?

Have a super weekend everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Lulu & M2M. Thanks for your words of wisdom. I have an appointment with consultant on Tuesday so I hope to get some answers then. I hope tx goes well for you both. 
Pat
xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi all

Lulu - my ET is 12/8, 2 weeks yesterday and counting although clinic said if an embie looks good to go a day earlier we could go with that.

Re success rates, my clinic said that once the embryo has survived the thaw and continued to multiply the success rate is as good as for fresh.  She said there's no way of knowing if it will work or not as sometims a great womb-lining and Grade A embies results in a BFN and a not-so-good embie goes against the odds and implants.  I had 2 Grade As transferred and only one implanted resulting in my DS but why didn't the other embie implant, obviously my womb was ok so there is no rhyme or reason!

Are you all having acupuncture?  I had it last time and am doing it this time too - I read an article in the British Medical Journal that said it improves your chances by 60%!  That's huge!  Couple of tips I also picked up from my Acupuncturist who is also something of a Chinese medicine expert : Do not eat or drink anything straight from the fridge or freezer and eat seaweed to help build up and maintain the womb-lining.

CJx


----------



## Doodledoo

Hey there all, 
Im D/Regging at the mo - started 21st July and am due to have baseline scan on the 3rd August.  We are incredibly fortunate as we already have a beautiful IVF baby boy born last year, so kind of feel that we may have used up all our IVF luck but am hoping for just a little more   We have 7 frozen embryos and plan to have 2 transfered.  I'm trying to do everything I did before - accupuncture, relaxation cds etc. I am finding running around after my little wiggle bum boy a great distraction and Im not as stressed about the process this time - YET!
I wish you all lots and lots of luck with your cycles and would love to join your support group xx
Doodle x


----------



## RubyBeth

How is everyone? Just had my last good blow out before starting FET, wedding.    Really enjoyed and honestly ready to detox from alcohol and take the drugs instead!    Never stops does it? I dread to think what my chances are with only the 1 frostie but not thinking about it too much. 

Patbaz - Good luck for Tuesday

Calamity J - Any tips are welcome, thanks. 

My FET sounds a bit diff. Where do I fit in then? I will start taking HRT on day 3 and continue for about 2 wks. Is sort of follows a natural cycle but with drugs, no down regging needed. Or am I just being dull?

Take care

RB
XX


----------



## Angel1982

Hi Ladies

Can I join in too?  I had my first IVF in May which resulted in a blighted ovum not sure if this is the same as a chemical pregnancy.  I was just short of 7 weeks when I started to bleed.  Gutted however am now thinking positive and moving forward.  I have 3 frozen embryos, 2 8 cell and 1 7 cell frozen at day 3.  I don't have the full information as my review appointment is not till the 16th August.  I am hoping I can start as soon as possible.  I am due af the week of my review appointment so hopefully it wont be long till I start again.

I was so nervous the first time round and feel much calmer and relaxed now.  Also was very sore from the EC.  

Can anyone recommend accupuncture?  I am debating whether this will help.  One embryo implanted last time and I had 2 put back in however it just did not progress as it should have, only the sac was seen in the scan before I miscarried.  So frustrating as I had pregnancy symptoms too and thought I would be ok   

Anyway ladies wishing you all the luck in the world.

Take care xx


----------



## jennybob

Can I join you guys?  I'm going for a medicated FET - had the baseline scan last week and will go for my 10 day scan tomorrrow.

We can't decide whether to go for blasts or not - we have 10 frozen embryos of varying quality (they froze them all at my last fresh cycle, 8 of them are at 3 days).  It sounds like my clinic is really really reluctant to transfer two embryos (I think they have gotten in trouble for too many twins), so they are pushing form the blasts.  But, how many should I thaw if I'm going for blasts?  I really really don't want to ever go through the fresh cycle again, so I don't want to throw any blasts away.  Or should I just go for the 3 day transfer?  ARGH!!!!

To answer your question Angle1982 - I had Acu during my only successful cycle.  I don't know if that is what did it, but if I could, I would have acu again.  Big HUGS about your MC, it is so sad to finally get a BFP just to have it taken away from you.  Am keeping everything crossed for your FET - good luck with the appointment!.


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Just came back from the Dr.  Lining is at 5.5mm, which I was happy with as that's normally a problem area for me.  Looking at ET next weekend.

Angel, I had a blighted ovum too.  Horrible huh?  I didn't bleed, he just told me that there was no foetus, just an empty sac   Perhaps it was better that way (for me) as there was no baby in the first place to mourn, just the loss of a dream.  It's been over 12 months since then for me so I'm really hoping that we can have some good news some day as I've had 3 BFNs in a row.  Very frustrating.

I live in Kuala Lumpur, so they don't regulate the number of embryos transferred I don't think.  Just Dr's discretion.  He said he'll put 2 or 3 blastos in.  I asked for more, but got a very assertive "No" as a reply!

Hope you're all well,
xxx


----------



## alexstafford

Lulu - thanks for the info on natural vs medicated

I rang the clinic on day 1 and was gutted to find that they want me to have a medicated cycle and that I have to down reg for 2 weeks from day 21. Then its 12 days of HRT then about another week before transfer. I'd thought it would be happening within two weeks. So now I'm starting in August but its going to take another month after that   More waiting..... should be so used to it by now lol. 

Just watched Mistresses and Jess was sobbing because she had a BFN after 18 months of trying and it cracked me up. Its only a tv drama but I found it so heartbreaking....what a soppy mare 

Good luck everyone who's going through it soon.....everythings crossed x


----------



## ang122

Hi Ladies, can I join in please?

This will be my 5th IVF attempt from 1 fresh cycle last October that produced 14 grade 1 embryos. sadly none of them have resulted in pregnancy, all BFN. Everything from medicated to natural FET, single and 2 embryo transfers.

I do medicated FET with 2 day embryos, on 4 x climaval per day until lining thickens (starting for 12 days from today) 12 day scan should be 20th but calling clinic today as AF just arrived (bang on time).

We now have 6 x 2 day embryos left, and they used 6 for the last transfer so it could be the last of our short protocol IVF. 

So come on ladies, lets have lots and lots of positive energy!      

WE ALL CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT

Best of luck to everyone -  Ang xxx


----------



## Doodledoo

Hi All, hope everyones well.
I had mybaseline scan last week and womb lining nice & thin so was able to start taking progynova 2mg to plump it up again - not going too bad but have been tired and moody!  I have another scan booked for 19th Aug then hopefully transfer day is 24th Aug.  
Went to meet with some friends at the weekend for lunch & chat (mainly chat!) and I really cant believe how many people I know are currently having IVF!  So many! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for us all    - have a great day, the sun is out in Norfolk so we're going for a walk. 
DD


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

Had my 2nd scan today, lining is a nice juicy 8mm (same as with my DS).  2 Grade 1 4-cell embies coming out the freezer on Wednesday, hoping for 1 good one for ET on Thursday (4 more on standby just in case).

DD - I've been ridiculously emotional on the progynova    my DH is already thinking uh oh here we go again   

Alex - sorry you have a longer wait, it will all be worth it in the end   

Jenny - what did you decide to do?  My clinic told me that the Government is asking clinincs to recommend SET but I think you can push for 2.  I'm opting for 1 but it is our choice.

Ruby - good luck with your 1 embie, 1 is all it takes     

Hi and good luck to everyone else - have some positive vibes          

CJx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

How are you?

Interesting DD and CJ about the Progynova.  My Dr said to expect breast tenderness and some bloating but mostly I just feel tired.  Slept for 10 hours on both Friday and Saturday nights.  I'm taking 5 x 2mg a day.  Building a lining isn't my specialty.  Have never managed to crack 7mm but fell pregnant last year with 6.8mm so it's not completely out of the question.

Had a scan today and will get another one tomorrow as well as a blood test.  Probably having blasto transfer next Monday.

Seeing as this is my 5th transfer, I'm not exactly bursting with hope.  I'm now resigned to the fact that they have to keep putting them in and maybe one day I might get some good news, but I've made a vow not to get too worked up about this one, like I have in the past.

Hoping that all of your tx is going to plan xxx


----------



## Ginni

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?  I have started down regging.  This is my first FET.  I started ICSI in May. I got mild OHSS so could'nt have my embryo's put back.  They got 32 eggs but I was only left with four day 3's that they could freeze.  Apparently 1 is good and 3 are fair.  Am having 2 hopefully put back in.  I keep changing from being very positive to negagtive.

M2M I think we cycled together last time.  Fingers crossed it's good news for us both this time round!!

Love G
x


----------



## lollipops

Hi All.

Room for one more??

I'm due to start my first FET at end of this month. My clinic have told me this is what I am to do-

*Wait for protocol and prescription to come through post.
*Wait for next AF to arrive
*Ring clinic when AF arrives
*day 2 of period-begin to take tablets

Does this sound right ladies? I have read some ladies are put on the pill to DR? And some ladies have a baseline scan before starting? I'm concerned my clinic havent said to do any of this? I havent had my protocol through the post yet-so I can't be sure if I have missed anything...but this was the info I was told by my Dr at the clinic. I only have 3 frosties. My Dr said they would defrost one at a time in hope that the first one will survive and be fine and the other two can be kept frozen. But I have read on here some ladies have two or three defrosted and then the ones that do not get used get re-frozen? Am an new to the whole FET. Just wondered if anyone can offer any advice. 

lollipops


----------



## lulu72

Hi all

Lollipops, I was put on provera to trigger a bleed to kick off my FET - but that's because I have about one period a year naturally! I think all clinics are different in terms of defrosting embryos. I have three frosties too and my clinic plan to defrost all three of them and then pick the two best to put back (freezing the third at blast stage if they all continue to develop) Of course the downside of this is that the biggest risk (as I understand it) to our frosties is the freezing / thawing process. I genuinely think the best thing to do is to call your clinic if you're not happy or concernd about what they are proposing - we're all going through enough emotionally and financially that we have to be 100% happy with the treatment! 

CJ -    for your embies defrosting well tomorrow and sending you sticky vibes for Thursday

Expat, hope the scan goes well - not long till ET now!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok. I am now d/r-ing, first time as I've been lucky enough to be on the short protocol for my fresh cycles. So far I've had hot flushes, sore boobs and am knackered!! 

Have a great evening

lulu
xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lollipops - That sounds OK to me.  The baseline scan is just to check that your lining has fully shed, as I understand it.  My Dr was on a conference so I couldn't see him when AF came so I didn't have one either.  He scanned me on around Day 8 and all was fine.  I started taking Progynova on Day 2 as well.  I often wonder if my treatment protocol is 'normal' so am relieved that you're doing something similar.  I've heard IVF medication as more of an art than a science so we're all on something different.

Hee hee, Lulu, you sounds like me.  I have about one period a year too!!  In between boyfriends when I was younger and would stop taking the pill I wouldn't get AF and thought it was b/c of being on contraception for so long.  Little did I know!  Stupid PCOS...

AFM - yesterday's scan was fine.  Still couldn't crack 7mm but have accepted defeat there.  Transfer scheculed for Monday 11am.

Expat x


----------



## always

Hi Ladies 
can i join you?
I am currently d/r on medicated FET (buserilin) and on day 2 of AF so have baselin scan booked in for Friday to make sure the lining is thin enough! 
Had a quick look though and seems there are many on different stages and different protocols so very interesting!

Hope you are all keeping well!

xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

Good news - both embies survived the thaw   so tomorrow it is planned to transfer the best looking one at 2.30pm so long as they continue to be ok overnight.  In the meantime I'm on those delightful suppositories  yuk I'd forgotten about that bit!

We're discussing re-freezing the other one if it has progressed - my consultant said they could do it but the embryologists aren't too keen. I did some research on this last night and found a medical report that the chances of a re-frozen embie resulting in a BFP are only slightly less so I'm certainly not willing to say its ok to let it perish 

Anyone else any views/info on that issue?

CJx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies-

thankyou for your reassuring replies!
My Protocol arrived today!! Yay! So I should be be starting on roughly the 28th/29th Aug!!
My protocol says I will be on Progynova 3 x daily from day 1 of my next period. 
After 12 days I will have a scan to measure lining (so no downregging or baseline scan for me? I'm trying not to worry about this and just put my trust in the clinic!
Day 15 start taking the lovely pesseries    (like you calamityJ-I forgot about them!) alongside the progynova tablets.
Days 17-21 have embryo transfer.
After ET carry on with both meds
Preg test to be done on day 16. (should I be lucky enough to get to that far!)

So thats that! Just waiting for AF now- got my prescription ready to get all my tablets. They say to keep the progynova in the fridge- ?
I am concerned about two things though- Why am I not having a baseline scan or downregging on Buserlin? And the other thing is that my clinic have said they will only thaw one embryo at a time as I only have three-they hope by doing this that the first 1 will be fine to transfer and that they can leave the other 2 in the freezer for another go. But wouldnt it be better to thaw all of them and then you can pick the best one? I am also confused about when they will do ET-my clinic says that they will thaw in the morning and then do ET that same afternoon- but I have read on here of ladies letting their embies get to blasto stage before ET? 
OOhhhh I'm being so selfish tonight-blabbering on about myself! I do apolgise!  
but any help or advice is most welcome- I'm full of questions and no answers!!

Good luck to all those starting,in middle of or at end of their FET!

(ALWAYS- I think I cycled with you last Nov?)

lollipops xxx


----------



## lulu72

Hi everyone

CalamityJ, fingers crossed for tomorrow,    and    for a nice juicy BFP. We've had the same discussion with my clinic about refreezing frosties (we have three and will be putting two back). The embryologists at my clinic were fine about this (we have 3D frosties and would refreeze at blast). Hope that helps

Lollipops - sounds like you are on a natural rather than medicated cycle, try not to worry and do ask your clinic if you aren't comfortable with what they are doing! 

Expat - glad its not just me!! Everything crossed for Monday

Have a great evening everyone else and welcome to the newbies

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

LuLu- thankyou just read your post- missed that! Duh! I will ask my clinic about re-freezing - as it seems a waste to let any remaining embryos perish.
Nice to see you too have 3 embryos. wishing you lots of luck     
(down regging is blummin awful- I suffered every possible side effect going-here's hoping you don't. Stimming is much better!)

luck and best wishes xxx


----------



## lulu72

Hi Lollipops

As quite a few of us have 3 frosties, I'm hoping its a good omen for us all!

Sleep well

love lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Lucky number 3 lulu!

Night night.

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tinydancer811

Good luck Calamity Jane!  You're our first one!!!  Think burrowing thoughts....


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi All

As suggested by expat I'm now thinking burrowing thoughts    Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes   

I now have one lil 4-cell Grade 1 embie on board so I guess I'm PUPO and on the dreaded 2ww   

This morning I had further discussions with the embryologist about refreezing the other embie and we agreed that if it had moved on and not degenerated they would do it but as it turned out by this afternoon it was not looking so hot and started to discolour so unfortunately we lost that one   

Everything crossed for the one on board, 4 left on ice in reserve but hoping not to go there!

Who is next?  We need a list of names and dates to help keep a track of everyone!

CJx


----------



## lulu72

Congratulations CJ but sorry to hear about your embie that didn't make it. Sending you  that your little fighter hangs in there and starts burrowing away

love lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

CJ-  sending lots of             

and          that it works for you!


----------



## Doodledoo

So glad all went well today CJ - congratulations on being PUPO!! hope the 2ww passes quickly & you get your BFP!
I have another scan on the 19th to see if alls as it should be then if it is transfer day will be 24th or 25th so not long.  The progynova is really starting to kick in am sooo tired (although it could be due to the fact my little boy has decided to keep me up all night for the last week or so! not complaining though - know Im v lucky)  Whens OTD for you?
Hope everyone else is well & relaxed! speak to you soon xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Doodledoo-

just a question- is tiredness a side effect of Progynova?


----------



## CalamityJ

Thanks everyone!   

Doodledoo - my OTD is 26th August   I'm also feeling tired on the progynova but like you my DS has been up a lot the last couple of nights - teething   

CJx


----------



## tinydancer811

My ET is on Monday.  Does that mean I'm next?

Lollipops, I'm more tired than normal so am putting it down to Progynova.  Can't wait to do some serious sleeping this weekend!


----------



## M2M

I've added a list of us all to the front page of the thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241395  There are so many of us now that I thought we deserved our own little hall of fame like the cycle buddies threads!  Let me know if you want me to add/update any dates or info. 

Hope everyone's feeling okay. I started down-regulating yesterday and have my baseline scan on 30th August... can't believe I'm back on the rollercoaster again!


----------



## CalamityJ

Well done M2M just what was needed.  So looks like you're next Expat unless we hear from Jennybob!

Today has been interesting as I've been trying to take things easy but with DH ill and in bed and an 18-month old that wants to use me as a climbing frame it's not happened as planned but I guess its ok.  I'm really lucky in that DS loves a lay-in (I woke him up at 9.45 this morning!) and he's had a 2-hour nap this afternoon so I took myself off to bed as well seeing as everyone else in the house did why shouldn't I haha

Good luck for Monday Expat, hope you enjoy your sleepy weekend.

CJx


----------



## Kate...

Hey Girls,

Can I join you    I'll warn you now that I am a bit crap with posting and remembering names   

Ive had ET today, 1 x 5 cell embie, and slightly worried as 5 cells on a day 3 transfer doesnt sound good to me? What do you think? My last fet were 8 and 10 cells

Anyway test day is the 24/8/10   

CJ ~ Looks like we're on the dreaded 2ww together. Sending lots of luck    

Hope to get to know you as the weeks go on   

Kate x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Kate

Good luck to you too    

My embie is a 4-cell and I'm a bit worried about that too - it was 4-cell when frozen and hadn't progressed following thaw but the embryologist said it doesn't matter as it looked very healthy and thawed embies are slower to start with - but I must admit I would feel more hopeful if it had popped out at least 1 more cell.  Having said that my DS was a 4-cell when I had ET with him (although he was fresh).  Who knows, its all down to luck in the end I think.   

CJx


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi ladies,

CJ - Good luck,    for you. 

Good luck to all the ladies have ET soon.

Only just came back from hols so will do more personals next time. Got a scan on Monday to see if my lining is progressing well. Fingers crosed hey.

RB
XX


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone

just a quick note to say have a fantastic weekend to everyone. CJ and Kate - sending you both 

M2M thanks so much for the hall of fame        , thought it deserved a special dance! It makes it feel so much more real seeing my name up there! My ET is likely to be September 8th

 to everyone else

lulu
xxx


----------



## Kate...

Morning 

CJ ~ Think your right, it is down to luck. lthough that doesnt stop us reading too much into things! they gave me a picture of the embryo yesterday, so I compared it with some found on google and thats put an even bigger downer on things!
On your test day do you do a pee stick or bloods? I noticed you test 2 days after me, although you had ET the day before me. guess its different depending on the hospital.

Sending lots love & luck to you all

Kate xx


----------



## ABUK

HI All

It is Sat 14th and I am due in for FET transfer on Tue 17th Aug.
We have had 1 failed fresh cycle in March -5 frozen blasto's in the fridge.
Worried about the defrost now...... and no idea whether to go for assisted hatching.
We had 1 back last time and going for two back this time.
Also, they had a hell of a job getting the last blasto back in......anyone had that issue? I was on the table for a good 30mins. Apparently my uterus is on abend...!
Wishing you all lots of luck!!


PS How do y'all type your history in pink!?


----------



## RubyBeth

ABUK - You click on profile at the top of the page (I think thats what I did and fill it in there) Good luck for Tues.   

Kate - Have you had a blast put back in? Was wondering as this would account for the difference in OTD's between you and CJ? Saying that mind my clinic always seems to give longer test dates than everywhere else. How you feeling?

m2m - The hall of fame does look lovely. When I go for the scan on Mon I will know more about dates etc so will update then. How are you feeling?

Sorry if I have missed anyone. My new treadmill had just arrived and I cant wait to have a play about on it! Got to lose some poundage before we go to Notts (if I have to that is!) 

Take care everyone

RB
XX


----------



## CalamityJ

Kate - my embie was a 3 day (it was a 2 day when frozen, then left another day before transfer).  My clinic insist on a blood test on OTD but I'll most likely do a HPT 2 days beforehand (as with my DS thats when I got a BFP) although I have bought a HPT that says you can test 6 days early but I think that may be too soon.  Wish I could have a peek inside to see what's going on - I need a little window and a microscope!  What has worried you about the look of your embryo compared to those on google, did you have a reasonable graded one?

RB - good luck with Monday's scan   

ABUK - good luck with the transfer on Tuesday and your bendy uterus (sorry can't help with that one!)   

CJx


----------



## Kate...

Evening Girls   

CJ ~ Oooh one that tests 6 days early, which one is that please    Just for curious reasons that is, I wouldnt dream of testing early (mm, can you tell im not telling the truth there!) Im a nighmare for it, doing well holding out this long, a whole 30 hours has passed since ET, surely it would show up correct by now     Seriously, I am going to try and leave the HPT as long as I can, my last 3 cycles have all showed positive, then when I went for the blood test the results were low (for 2 cycles) so it really gave me false hope. Saying that, i'll have no doubt have tested by this time next week. A little window would be fab, just so we know    They didnt really say too much about the grade, just that is was 5 cell. On the photo the 5 cells are really uneven and lots of fragmentation around it (according to google!) The site showed several photo's of embryo's, I compared mine with the nearest and on the write up it " example of a (forgot the big word) embryo, highly unlikely to implant"  Reckon I should just forget I even googled it in the first place    How are you doing, are the days dragging! Sorry Ive really rambled on there! 


Ruby ~ Not sure what blast is so Im guessing I havent! Im good thanks, Going on holiday in 2 weeks so shopping for that, trying to plan something to do each day    Have fun with the treadmill, I once hired one, went on it the once then packed it away   

ABUK ~ Good luck for Tuesday, sorry cant help with the other questions   

Kate x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Kate

It's a First Response - Early Result Pregnancy Test - reckons it can give a result 6 days before your expected period date.  My problem is that I don't what my period date would be as I haven't had a natural one since my early 20s so I thought guestimate a 31 day cycle, count back to make day 25 as being 6 days early (are you still with me?) which makes earliest test date of Friday 20th but that seems too early to me - its a week earlier than my OTD so I'm going to try not to do it then (hmmmm).  Absolutely with you on the why won't it show accurate now haha why does it take so flippin long?!?!?!    

Everyone else looking forward to joining us in this madness?!   

CJx


----------



## Kate...

Hi Cj ~ Im glad theres someone on my wave length    (Hope you've not taken offence!)

A week does sound early    according to that then I could test this Wednesday, a whole 5 long days after ET. Somehow I dont think it will show up positive even if I were, but doubt that will stop me    Infact, i'll even be proud of myself if I do last that long    I think we're going to have to keep each other sane over the next week, rather that or go through 20 HPT's between us...I swear Ive cracked up already   

My test date is the same as my son's due date (minus 3 years!), hoping thats a good sign! Or maybe I really am reading too much into things    

Keep me posted on how your doing    

Think I best get to bed before the men in white coats call round......

xx


----------



## Mimi27

Hello ladies,

Sorry for going awol, it has been a busy time with friends weddings and FET..... I promise to catch up with every thing and do personals   , but I am sending you all   vibes......

AFM.... well I am now PUPO   .....we had 3 blasts frozen, 1(6dpo) on its own and 2 (5dpo) together.... we opted to defrost the 1 on its own.... which they said thawed lovely and save the other snow babies for another go. 

I am not sure how well 6 day blasts do, has anyone get any experiences with 6 day embies.......?  

I wish I had more to report but other than very slightly tender boobs (most likely because of the gestrone injections) I don't feel any different and am sending my self   flitting between being   and negative.......... 

Anyhow less of me and more catching up on you guys


----------



## firebolt1982

Do you mind if I join you?

I've been lurking all week but thought I would start posting if that's okay?

My history is in my siggie but very briefly, I am trying to have a baby for my friends. My friends have two frosties from our last treatment and we're hoping to transfer them into me tomorrow (16th August). We're on a natural cycle, but I am taking steroids, aspirin and progesterone to try to avoid another miscarriage.

I ovulated on Wednesday evening / Thursday morning and et has been booked for tomorrow morning. After everything that has happened, I'm reluctant to get too excited! But I really really hope it works this time as I don't think I can put myself through any more treatment after this :-(

I look forward to getting to know you all better and I hope you don't mind me jumping in at this late stage.

Good luck to you all x

Mandy xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Wow Mandy, you're the first surrogate I've ever met.  I have so much respect for you as you may potentially be giving someone an amazing gift.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy!  Am looking forward to getting to know you more, but will resist the temptation of firing lots of questions at you.

Good luck for tomorrow.  I have my ET then too


----------



## lollipops

Mandy- Hi and Welcome.
As Expat said- I believe what your doing is totally amazing and selfless. You are offering you friends the best gift they could ever hope for! Its wonderful !! Alot of respect to you!!
Hope you find this site as helpful as I do.

Lots of luck!


----------



## lisa n

Evening ladies 

Mandy -  you must be a very special friend - wishing you the very best of luck  

May i join you all - I'm having transfer tomorrow Mon 16th which just happens to be my mums`s birthday!( has to be a good omen)   This is the 2nd time we`ve had fet and I'm feeling quite anxious over them defrosting   we have 7 on ice this time round which are 4 years old now - so at least they are younger than the mother ship lol     

has anyone had frosties older and had a positive?

good luck to everyone who are in for EC/ET tomorrow - as there seems to be a few of us    

lisa n xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Good evening everyone, I hope you've had a lovely day/weekend   

Mandy - totally in awe of your selfless act, you must be one very special lady    and a wonderful friend   

So quite a few ETs tomorrow - good luck all      

AFM I've been feeling a little queasy on and off and trying not to read too much into it - I felt like this a few days after ET with my DS so I'm not sure if its a positive thing or just the meds    I guess time will tell!

CJx


----------



## lollipops

CJ- hope your not going totally nutters on your 2ww!!   
Just want to send you lots of     

 !!!!!!

xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

*expat_in_kl* - Aw, thank you. I know there are a few other surrogates on FF but it's such a big site that we don't come across each other often! Feel free to ask any questions. I don't mind  Good luck for tomorrow! It'll be great to have a 2ww buddy!

*lollipops* - Thank you very much for your kind words. I really hope your next cycle is the one for you xxx

*lisa n* - Thank you. Good luck for tomorrow! Wow, another 2ww buddy! I really hope it's a good date for us all. Our frosties are only about 5 months old, but from what I can gather it doesn't make much difference how long they are frozen for. In fact, if they were frozen when you were younger than they are possibly better than they would be if taken fresh now!

*CalamityJ* - Thanks. Huge amounts of luck to you. I really hope the next few days pass quickly for you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

CJ - Hope your holding out with the testing. I had my DH hide the sticks from me. Only problem with that is that hes just as bad and would let me do it if I asked! Hope the sickness is a good sign. 

Kate - Hope it is a good sign being your sons due date. Im no help on testing early. I have every time and just cant help myself!

Mimi 27 - Keeping everything crossed for you. Day 6 blast sounds good. Did they say what quality it was?

Firebolt - Good luck and I really hope it works for you this time. Such a nice thing to do for someone. Good luck for 2moro

Expat - Good luck for 2moro. Thinking of you

Lisa n - Good luck for 2moro. Hope your mums birthday is a good sign. 

AFM here’s hoping that my lining is progressing like it should be. Ooops just realised I have missed my extra tab for today. Why am I so bad at this!!!!


----------



## Alex42

Hello lovely ladies, can I join?

I had FET last monday 9th Aug (DE IVF): 3days old embryos,  one embryo was perfect, no fragmentation, no loss of cells (7cells), the other one was moderately fragmented and had lost some cells but still judged to have good chances to implant. 
My test date is 23/8 and until now (7 days post transfer) I dont have loads of symptoms... a bit larger boobs (not aching though), some night sweating (but it´s hot outside!!!)  some pressure feeling in my uterus, some kind of sickness this mornign and yesterday. All these symptoms could be related to the huge amount of oestrogen and progesterone I am taking so I dont dare hoping... 
Last time (fresh) I had really a lot of "signs" in the first week that disappeared in the second week. After my BFN I took a blood test and the HCG was 14, thus showing (acc to the clinic) that implantation had taken place but had then stopped. So... I try not to pay attention to what I feel or not, but easier said than done... nice to see we are many in these dreadful 2ww...


Hugs, Alex


----------



## lisa n

hello ladies   

Alex42 - good luck with your test date thinking of you   

firebolt & expat - how was ET today hope it all went well   


sending   to all Ive missed who are having ET/EC today

we are back home now after transfer - went well had to defrost all 7 to get the best 2 which are a 4 & 5 cell ( both lost a cell while thawing) so i fingers crossed   now! 

has to be a good omen today as its my mums birthday on the 16th i was in batch 16 and i had number embryo 12 & 16 put back so I'm going with 16 as my new lucky number lol    so my test date they gave me is 1st sept   

good luck ladies lisa n xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ya'll.

Alex42- congrats on being 7 days past transfer! Least thats one week down! lots of         being sent to you.

Rubybeth- Hi!! Hope your lining is getting nice and thick and cushie!!

Expat/Firebolt- how was ET?

CJ- hows your 2ww going?

Lisa N- Congrats on being pupo! Sounds like you have a couple of lovely embies on board-sending you       

To all others either about to being TX, in the middle of TX or on their 2ww's.....GOOD LUCK! XX


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone

Lisa congrats on being PUPO! Sending you and everyone else with ET today lots of  

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive so I can have my bloods tested to make sure I've D/R - getting very bored now as it usually arrives a couple of days after I finish the provera. I felt really ill today, I suspect from the buserelin and ended up staying home. I've slept most of the day so feeling a little more human now.

Love to everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

LuLu- Sorry you have had a rubbish day! Glad that sleep has made you feel abit better. 

sending you


----------



## CalamityJ

Lollipops- how's my 2ww going?          aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!              I think that just about sums it up!!!!!   

Lulu - the one time you want AF to arrive and where the heck is it?!?!

Lisa - welcome to the 2ww madness   

Firebolt and Expat - hope you both got on ok today    

Alex - hi    we're having the same treatment - best of luck to you   

RubyBeth - hope your lining is getting nice and juicy   

Kate - Hope you're ok today, are you feeling as loopy as me? (see above!) 

love to all

CJx


----------



## firebolt1982

*Alex42* - Good luck. I hope the next few days pass quickly for you.

*lisa n* - Glad to hear all went well. Good luck for the next 2 weeks.

*lulu72 *- I hope af comes soon for you!

*AFM:* Transfer went well today. We had two frosties but unfortunately one didn't survive the thaw :-( But the other one was perfect - 7 cells, top grade. So we have one embie on board. I'm feeling quite positive at the moment. Otd is 30th August.

Mandy xxx


----------



## lollipops

FIREBOLT- yay on being PUPO! Sounds like you have a beautiful embie with you.


----------



## lulu72

Thanks everyone!! It always makes me smile how much we want AF at the outset given how much we pray it stays away most of the time!

Firebolt, so sorry that one of your embies didn't make it.        for your perfect little embie and  that he's snuggling in now

CJ - sending you hugs, hang in there ... my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Lollipops, thanks so much for the    

 everyone, have a great evening

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Lulu - here here to the AF theory!! absolute    that we hate AF rearing her ugly head apart from during Tx!!


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hi everyone, I've been reading your posts all morning and am finding the courage to join you. I posted some messages on this inspirational website earlier in the year when I was undergoing treatment but it all went wrong and I got ill with severe hyperstimulation and couldn't face posting for a while. Because of the hyperstimulation I wasn't able to go through with the fresh ET and they froze my little embies instead. Ironically, after producing over 50 (!!) follicles and collecting 30+ eggs only 4 fertilised and only 3 made it to day 2 when they were frozen. So, to cut a long story short, the day has finally arrived and on friday 20th Aug I'm having my first ET. We've decided to go for just one but they may end up thawing all 3 if they don't thaw successfully. I'm so excited and scared at the same time! The embies had 4 cells, is this good? I had thought so but then I've been reading your posts on here and ladies have been talking about having 5, 6 and 8 cell embies, are they more likely to survive with more cells? 
I know it sounds cheesey but I just want to say that you women are all so inspirational and I'm so happy to be able to share my thoughts and hear yours as we go through this treatment together. It makes it so much easier when you know you're not alone. Good luck to all of you on your 2ww, i think i will be a nervous wreck! I've already got butterflies!
Anna


----------



## Mimi27

Hello all 

Finally have caught up with the thread, so here goes....

fire bolt , sending you lots of positive vibes for you 2ww

Lisa n also sending you    for your 2ww...

Lulu 72 I am    that AF shows up soon for you....

Calamity J and Alex 42 ,    also sent to you lovelies for your 2ww, how are you both feeling?

Ruby Beth, how are you, I hope you lining has behaved and progressed as you wished....  Further to you question, I cannot remember the quality of the blast I had transferred.... but I recall them saying that whilst it had been a little slower to get to blast than the other 2, they felt that it was of good quality otherwise they would not have frozen it, which I admit has left me a bit confused about its chances (but tbh its all abit above my head at the mo   ).

Kate hello .... and    vibes to you for your 2ww 

ABUK, ..... sending you lots of    for today.... and becoming pupo, I will look forward to hearing how its all gone.... 

AFM... Nothing much to report, I keep looking for signs of it working , but as I have since transfer had gestrone injections, I am sure everything at this mo is warped by it.... so I guess I will have to wait till my blood test on sat'day.... although on a mad mo I brought some cheap pg test yesterday.... which I have stopped myself from using .... I think today I am going to throw them away as I have never tested early.... and with a clearer mind feel I would just worry about any result until test day.....think I need some support from the    

Hello   Anna T28, Good luck for Friday, it is very exciting and scary at the same time, everyone on here is very welcoming, this is my first fet as well....

Any way I hope I have not missed anyone if I have please forgive me 

Mimi 27 x


----------



## CalamityJ

Blimey look at us on 7 pages!!!!!   

Welcome Anna - we are slowly building this thread up, we're all nearing ET or in the 2ww and going quite loopy in the process    Re your number of cells query, my DS was a lil 4-cell embie when he was transferred so I don't think it really matters.  You may find some extra cells appearing a day after the thaw - with my FET last week, mine stayed a 4-cell which I must admit did worry me but the embryologist assured me that frosties are a little to slow to start off with (think I would be too, just coming out the freezer!) and that it looked to be a viable embryo so try not to worry, easier said than done I know!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok today?   

I'm going quietly mad at work and not so quietly mad at home.  Up to this morning I felt cautiously optimistic cos of feeling nausea all the time, as before, but today and most of the night I feel like I'm going to explode with AF so am now decidedly unoptimistic.    I know all the blah about fluctuating symptoms, unreliable analysing of every single feeling but it doesn't stop me worrying of course!    I can't believe I'm wishing I feel sick!

CJx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi everyone,

How are we all today?  This thread is running hot!!  So much going on 

Mandy – are you sure I can ask questions?  You may regreat saying that!  OK here goes.  These are my top 3....    1) Did you offer to be a surrogate to your friends or did they ask?    2) If so, how did they ask?  (I ask that as I was joking to my bestie a few weeks ago that if she offered to be my surrogate I would take her out for a really nice lunch)      3)  Is it your friend’s egg and her partner’s sperm?  So no relation to you? (I know that’s kind of 2 questions but they are kind of related    )  

I read a lovely article in a magazine by a lady who was a surrogate.  Amazing stuff.


C’mon Mimi – willpower!!!!  Hold out!!!  You can do it!!!!!!


Hi CJ – how you doin’ on your 2ww?  Have you read the thread on ‘symptom spotting madness’ in the Ladies in Waiting section?  It’s hilarious.

Ooh Alex – not long now!  Don’t read too much into symptoms.  They don’t mean anything.

Lisa – I like your theory on the number 16.  You should go and eat 16 squares of chocolate now – or is that just the thought of thing I would do!?!

Thanks for your thoughts Rubybeth and Lollipops.

Lulu – sometimes a whole day of sleeping is awesome!!  I’ve just bought a pike of DVDs to work my way through.  The couch and I are going to have some quality time together for the next few days.

Anna – welcome to the club!  Glad to have you with us.  I can’t believe you had 50 follicles!!  I had 32 and thought that was impressive but 50!?!!!!?  Woweeee.  You must have felt so sick.  Were you hospitalised?  I had moderate OHSS and was quite a mess but my Dr said that women with severe OHSS say that they feel like dying.  Poor you.  Hope you never have to go through that again.  Stupid PCOS.

AFM - I had 3 'almost blasts' put in yesterday (advantage of living in Malaysia where there are no rules about this kind of thing).  My body isn't too good at getting pregnant so I'm feeling pretty safe that I won't end up a Mum to triplets.  I always rather like getting ETs.  Not the actual procedure, that's quite icky, but I like getting to lie in a bed for most of the day and the window has a nice view over a golf course and a mountain and the lovely nurse brings me hot cups of Milo.... although I did tell her and the embryologist that I hope I never see them again, in the nicest possible way!

Well this has become quite an essay.  Off to bed I go.
'night all
xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

expat_in_kl said:


> My body isn't too good at getting pregnant so I'm feeling pretty safe that I won't end up a Mum to triplets.


haha sods law!!!! you just tempted fate xxx


----------



## Doodledoo

Blimey lots has been happening on here in the couple of days...hi to everyone!!! Ive had my hands full the last couple of days my baby boys been poorly - just a cold but he had a febrile convulsion earlier in the year so I go into mega panic mode when he has a temperature.
The progynova has kicked in Im tired moody and have s ore boobies! but all for a good cause hey!!! We go for a scan to check out womb lining on Thurs then hopefully the big day is 24th/25th.  Well enough about me!!!! 
C2`


----------



## Doodledoo

Ooopsie didnt mean to do that! Im gonna have a good read through the posts tonight so I can catch up with where everyone is upto.  In the meantime wishing everyone      and hope you are not going too    but im thinking that kind of comes with the territory...or at least Im hoping so or Im in big trouble!!!!
Have a great afternoon xxx
PS thank you for the hall of fame M2M its great to see ....oooh its all become very real!!
PPS how do I get a ticker  xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Hay expat 

Wow 3 'almost blasts' put in.... never say never   ....

Now let me tell you how green I am in envy of you living in Malaysia and envisaging myself laying in a bed looking out over your views   ....

I love Malaysia, we spent our honeymoon there.... anyhow I digress, sending you    vibes, thanks for the encouragement   , I am going to stay away from the pee sticks 

Doodledo Hello   , I hope your lil man is alright, its awful when they are poorly..... good luck with your scan   

Mimi27


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hello again, thank you all for welcoming me so warmly and thanks for your reassurance CJ, I hope you're doing Ok?! I'm sending you a good luck   for the rest of your 2www. 
Yes expat in answer to your question I felt pretty awful! Couldn't really walk (ironically I actually looked about 6 months pregnant for about a week) and ended up daytime TVs most avid fan...In the end had to be hospitalised so not a heap of joys. The docs were a bit worried and have vowed that if this ET doesn't go to plan and i have to go through the stims again they'll take more care with me! Having said that, It would take a lot lot more to stop me going through this process, in fact I can't really think of anything that would stop be doing this if it meant that I could become pregnant and have a baby, but I know you all, more than anyone, feel the same. Good luck expat with your 3 possibilities... you never know!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RubyBeth

Alex42 - Good luck with your little embies, fingers crossed for test date

Lisa n - Congrats on being PUPO. 16 sounds like a good number. Pity you weren’t testing on the 16th as well hey. 

Lulu72 - Hope your feeling better and that AF has arrived. Take care

CJ - LOL. So the 2WW is treating you well then? LOL I agree with you 100% on the sickness. it’s the one thing that I think will be different to the ‘other’ signs. As I take gestone injections I get the weird feelings and boob tenderness anyway. 

Firebolt - Good luck. Hope this works for you all.

Anna - Welcome to the madness. Sounds like you have had a bad time of it. Hopefully its all up from here though. 

Mimi27 - STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS!!!!!!!!!! LOL So tempting isn’t it. Glad you held off though. Your frostie sounds just like my little frostie. Slow to get there but finally made it to be a day 5 blastocyst. My clinic only freeze day 5 blasts not day 3 embryos (I think that’s what they said) Good luck hun.

Ex pat - LOL LOL LOL LOL you have made me laugh! Im curious to so glad you asked. Sounds like your being quite positive though. Ha ha ha. Love CJ’s comment!!!!

Doodledoo - Hope your son gets better soon. Good luck for the scan

Wow that was some reading to get to this point!!     

Can I ask a question? Anyone else on elleste solo tablets? OMG! TMI time but lets just say my new throne cant watch day time trash (YET!) Anyone else get this. My faithful dog always follws me everywhere and even she has given up and left me.    

Time to relax and lie down I think.

Take care everyone. 

RB
XX


----------



## firebolt1982

*annaT28* - Sorry you had to go through so much to get your embies! I really hope FET works for you. Don't worry about the number of cells. I assume they were probably frozen fairly early on? And embies all develop at different rates. It's more about the grade (which is based on how fragmented the cells are). I'm sure yours will be fab ones!

*Mimi27* - Put the pee sticks away! *lol* I really hope the next few days pass quickly for you.

*CalamityJ *- I, too, am analysing every little feeling and symptom. It's crazy. I hope the next week passes quickly for you.

*expat_in_kl* - 1 ) I actually decided I'd like to be a surrogate before I met my friends. I had two fairly straight-forward pregnancies and births. And I really enjoy being pregnant and find giving birth to be a really fulfilling experience. But I don't want anymore kids of my own. I am very happy with my two. So after a lot of thought and discussion with dh, I joined an organisation called COTS. They are a non-profit organisation who help introduce intended parents to possible surrogates. I met my friends 2 years ago and we hit it off immediately! We spent a lot of time getting to know each other and went through counselling together. Then we started ttc through IVF at Barts hospital last year. We've been through a lot together in the last year and it has only brought us closer together. I just really hope we can reach our ultimate goal!! 2 ) I offered to be their surrogate. Obviously, they wanted to find a surrogate which is why they joined COTS, but I don't think they would ever have asked me. They waited for me to offer. 3 ) Yes, it is my friends egg and her partners sperm. So the baby would be 100% theres. If you want to ask anything else, just fire away, I really don't mind  CONGRATS on being PUPO! 3 'almost' blasts is fab! I really really hope one hangs on tight for you.

*Doodledoo* - Sorry to hear your son has been ill. I hope he feels better soon. Good luck for your scan.

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## lollipops

Mandy - Arrrhhh sounds a very rewarding thing for you to do. I wish you lots of lucky for this Tx.  

MiMi- its so hard to not be tempted to whip a pee stick out and test- I wish you lots of luck and sending a  to you!

Anna - welcome and hello 

Doodledoo- The progynova symptoms don't sound appealling- I was hoping that there was not too many side effects to these tablets- but hey!! Can't complain!

Expat- wow! 3 on board! they do say three is a magic number- so here's hoping! If you don't mind me being very noisey can I ask why you live In Malaysia? I only ask as I lived abroad in Spain as a teenager (no way near as exotic as Malaysia I know) and its a dream of me and the DH to emigrate from miserable old England- I crave sun!!!  So just interested as to you situation?!

To anyone else- hello sorry I did'nt get chance to give you a special mention. sending you 

AFM- Bad day I'm afraid- had a rubbish day at work- which revolved around some teenage mums and their antics-such as swearing,smoking,slapping,shouting (you name it they did it) It just left me feeling abit blue-fed up and sorry for myself  But I have to remember that teenage mum's are a way of modern Britain and that I should'nt stereotype as I'm sure there are lovely,hard working young mummy's out there - just today I did'nt any


----------



## Kate...

Morning   

Sorry been awaol for a few days   

Mandy ~ Not "spoke" before, good luck with your 2WW     I'm emotional this morning, just been crying at your answer to expat. What your doing is amazing, Im quite curious too so if i ask too many questions tell me to shut it     

CJ ~ Hope your feeling sick today    Its crazy isnt it. Im also analysing everything    

RB ~ Cant help there im afriad, Im on the lovely colygest...ok then - the not so lovely   

Gotta dash now, back later to catch up. Good luck to everyone     

Kate x


----------



## hjanea

Hi everyone!!
I'm afraid I've been awol for ages-on hols last week and then work and lots and lots of washing to get through!! Oh and early nights as I've been shattered!
Tried to catch up with you all but details just don't seem to be going in so just want to say good luck to you all!!!
Had my second accupuncture on monday-it was so relaxing-perhaps thats why I've needed so much sleep! I'm waiting for af to arrive so I can have my prostap and I think shes on her way-never been so excited about pre-af pains!!!
I don't want to have time off work sick for tx so warned my manager of the time when ET might be and said I would want them to be flexible with me and help me to swap shifts so I don't work day of transfer and the following day and that I don't want to have to do the heavy work (I'm a nurse on an elderly ward) during the 2ww. So I get to work yesterday and the likely week of transfer I have 3  half shifts instead of my 2 normal ones-much harder to swap 3 than 2, and I have a nightshift the beginning of the following week which is not light duties as there's only 3 staff on!! I'm not at all pleased and am wondering wheher sick time would be better but my collegues know about my treatment, and I just feel like life has to go on when you are a single mum to a five year old anyway.
Whoops what a me post!! I'll try an catch up on where you all are.
Helen.xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lovely ladies,

How are we today?

Helen – hope your work issues get sorted.  What a pain.  I’m a teacher, so on my feet all day.  Trying to do as much teaching sitting down as possible this week!  Keep us posted.

Mandy – thanks for your answers.  That’s such a lovely story, you even made Kate cry!!  I find it especially nice that you and your friends developed a relationship though the surrogacy and that you hadn’t met beforehand.  One more question?? 
4)  Have you met any other surrogates during this process and (if so) what do they say is the hardest part about it?  

Ooh Lollipops I hate seeing Mums that aren’t behaving well.  Makes me mad too!  Don’t worry, not nosey at all to ask why I live in Malaysia.  Not considering my interrogation of Mandy!  I’ve been living in Malaysia for nearly 5 years, will leave at the end of this year as it’s time for a change.  DH and I are both teachers and got jobs at one of the international schools here back at the end of 2005.  Nothing in particular made us choose KL – we were applying all over Asia as that’s where the jobs were at the time and got this one.  We’ve had such a great time here. It’s a convenient travel hub and it’s a relatively easy place to live and so cheap!!!  There are lots of Brits emigrating here for the sun!

Anna – ouchie!!  Good to hear the Drs will keep a closer eye on you next time.

Thank you Rubybeth for your well wishes  and CJ, I have decided to put my fingers in my ears and say ‘la la la’ at your sod’s law theory  

Mimi – where in Malaysia did you honeymoon?  Digress all you like.  Sometimes it’s nice to talk about things that aren’t IF related 

Nothing to report from my end.  Just thought I’d say hello.

Oh and PS – Doodledoo, hope your boobies are OK.  If you’re anything like me you keep squeezing them and commenting to DH that it hurts when you squeeze them, all the while continuing to squeeze them and make them more sore....


----------



## lulu72

Hello everyone

Well I had the excitement of AF finally arriving today, hurrah!!!! Off for a blood test on Friday to check if I've d/r ok. I've hated d/r - never had to do it for fresh cycles as I've always been on the short protocol

I hope everyone on the 2ww is managing to stay sane. CJ - you must be testing pretty soon? Expat congrats on being pupo - sending you and everyone 

Helen, so sorry work aren't being easy. We just can't win can we whether we tell work or not. Hoping you manage to get your shifts sorted

Doodledoo - good luck with your scan tomorrow

Have a great evening everyone 

lulu
xxx

Lollipops, hope you had a better day today?


----------



## firebolt1982

*lollipops* - *hugs* Hope today was better for you.

*Kate...* - Aw, thank you x

*expat_in_kl* - No problem. Yes, I know quite a few surrogates now! I didn't know any before I joined COTS but they have an online forum where surrogates can chat to each other so I have got to know a few of them and met a few in person. I think it can be hard for everyone in different ways. Most enjoy the experience, but sometimes there are problems along the way. Many surrogates do it again, though, so it must be very fulfilling! Wow, living in Malaysia must be amazing! Do you have to pay for your treatment there?

*lulu72* - Glad af has arrived for you!

I hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kate...

Ok I gave in.....feel free to send the pee stick police over     BFN, why I am suprised!   

Lulu ~ Glad AF has turned up     Hope the blood test goes great on Friday   

Hows everyone else holding up


----------



## lulu72

hi Kate - hang in there, its way tooooooooooo early to test!!!

put the pee sticks away - now!!!!

love lulu
xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Lulu - glad AF arrived ok!  Still ages away from OTD (Thursday next week    )  ET was only a week ago tomorrow, feels like forever!  I will most likely do a HPT next Tuesday tho, if I can hold out that long.  Did a HPT 2 days earlier than OTD with DS and got a positive so I think it should be ok to do by then.

Expat - ok you cover your ears but if all 3 embies take     I'll be shouting it out   

Helen - work problems, hmmm, don't need them on top of everything else!  Hope it gets sorted.

Kate & Mimi - hope you're both doing ok and not going into overdrive with the analysing (like me haha)!

Kate - just seen your post you naughty girl!   

Lollipops - that must be hard for having to see mothers like at work    I had an acquaintance like that (can't say friend) and I thought she was appalling, so difficult to bite my tongue as would have only had it thrown back in my face, I would have got hurt and nothing would change, so probably not worth it.

Doodledoo - hope your son is better and your scan was ok?

Anna - ET on Friday, not long now, best of luck!   

AFM - back to feeling cautiously optimistic today as am pleasantly pukey right now (no other sympoms really, no sore boobies, but I am very tired and very very moody, esp with DH, he can't get anything right this week)    DH sprayed some cleaning stuff on the rug this morning and I could smell it when I got him at 6pm and it smells disgusting.  Really hoping thats a good sign as early on when pg with DS any air freshener made me feel sick and I could smell them a mile off!  What I really need is my lovely lab back as she was the best and earliest pregnancy test ever.  After ET she became extremely possessive of me, wouldn't leave my side, run around the house trying to find me, crying at the door and even growling at DH if he came near me, even in the same room!  Sadly she has passed away now and I miss her loads, this week more than ever!  Oh and then she had a phantom pregnancy, DH lost his slippers as they became her puppies LOL bless her.   

Really hoping I haven't left anyone out - sorry, love and hugs if I have! 

CJx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies-

I'm sorry for my 'me,me,me post' yesterday- I was in a foul old mood- but I'm feeling better today- thanks to all your support! I have been busy organising my ironing ready for my weekend to london- my DH works away all week - so to have a weekend away together is bliss . I miss him loads 

Expat - Sounds like you have had a brillient time in Malaysia! Are you coming back to the UK or else-where? How do you find treatment out there? Listen to me firing questions at you- feel free to ignore! 

Helen- work proves a problem for me too- as manager of a small business It really causes problem if I am off- I hate the constant battle between work and my personal life- but last IVF tx - I thought sod this! And I took the whole 2ww off- My job is very hands on- I deal with large orders which involve heavy lifting, big whole-sale shops,children's enertainment....etc- Not a day goes by when I'm not lifting,carrying,being bumped into......so it jsut wasnt worth the risk.

All newbies- hello!!!!!!! WELCOME!!!!

Sorry to not getting round to mentioning every-one - I only got 5hrs sleep last night so super tired.
I did manage to book an pointment at clinic to pick up my drugs next monday! Step by step I'm getting there- AF is due the bank holiday weekend- please hurry!!


----------



## firebolt1982

*Kate...* - Naughty naughty! I'm sure things will change in the next few days.

*CalamityJ* - Lots of good signs. I get the heightened sense of smell, too. Not had it yet this time, though, but still early days. I'm usually pretty good at knowing when I'm pregnant but haven't had any clear signs yet.

*lollipops* - Don't apologise - that's what we're here for  I hope af arrives on time for you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## hjanea

Morning ladies!

Kate-fancy testing so early!!! Put those tests away!!!LOL!!

Mandy and CJ -I get the smell thing too. Had it with dd and a chem pg, but I didn't know if the drugs would make early pg different so I'll be watching what happens with you both as you are way ahead of me.

Lollipops-hope you have a lovely weekend!

Hope everyone else is ok

AFM-well after some brown spotting yesterday af seems to have done a runner, so I'm still waiting to do my prostap injection!! I spoke to a work friend about my situation yesterday, she hates nights and very kindly said she'd do my night for me if i wanted, which was lovely of her. Problem is that I'm not going to get enough notice of ET to swap much, though whilst I've been typing this I've remembered that my nurse said she would sort scans etc so that they didn't affect work and they would probably do ET around work, but I want ET on the most optimal day for my lining, though not having gone through this before I don't know how much difference it would make, so perhaps I need to stop stressing about it and in my head 'arrange' ET for after my night shift!-which if AF doesn't arrive soon it will be anyway!!LOL!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hello everyone! hope you've had a good day. 
I've been thinking of you CJ and hoping all your signs are good ones. My friend's pregnant at the moment (in fact it seems most of my friends are pregnant at the moment which is hard sometimes), anyway, her sense of smell has gone through the roof! can't stand the smell of anything synthetic, including perfumes, deoderants, even flowers make her feel sick so maybe this is a good sign for you! I hope so. I also totally relate to what you said about your sweet lab dog. We have a lab collie cross and shes wonderful! you must miss yours very much. 
Kate, I hope your results change, like the others have said, it was so early to test, don't get disheartened. Having said that, it's going to take a will of steel to stop me testing mid 2ww!!
Lollipops, have a lovely weekend with your man! My husband works all sorts of random hours and it's not often we get a whole weekend together so i understand  how special they are!
As for me, well my ET is tomorrow morning. I'm scared, not of the proceedure, but just praying everything goes Ok. I'm really worried my little embies wont thaw properly, i know it's no use worrying but i can't help it! I'll let you know how it goes.
take care everyone xxx Anna


----------



## hjanea

I've just done my prostap injection so I'm now officially downregging!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## Kate...

Evening All   

Helen ~ Good luck with the D/R   

Anna ~ Hope tomorrow goes well and your embies are great    How many are they thawing     Im a nightmare for testing, did 3 yesterday and just 2 today      I just keep wanting to do them in the hope they'll change throughout the day    I am mad in that sense   

Lollipops ~ Hope you managed some sleep last night    Fingers crossed AF turns up on time for you

CJ ~ How are you today hun

    to everyone xx


----------



## Mimi27

Hello all....

So much is happening on here   

Expat_in_KL.... how's your 2ww going? We honeymoon'd in KL for 4 days before going onto Panang, and loved it... were planning to go visit friends in Australia maybe next year and are going to stop by Malaysia for a week, I am not a great flyer at the best of times so need to break up the trip into small flights   . I am just glad my behaviour    so far I Have not put my lil ones of flying they love planes   .

Kate.... Pee sticks are addictive, there like pringles once you pop you just cannot stop   , in my moment of madness I brought some,  but  binned them as I have an addictive nature lol, and would have been testing sooooo many times   . Just remember though it is early, but I am    should you keep testing that it changes for you, but I am sending round the   .

Lollipops, fingers crossed AF arrives on thime   

hjanea, whoop, whoop, Good luck   

Anna T28   everything goes well for your ET today

Firebolt 1982,  hope your alright 

clamity j... Hows your 2ww going? Unfortunately I cannot stop myself comparing and analysing things with my previous pg's ..... but since I did not know my icsi had worked with the boys as I did not have any symptoms other than slightly sore boobs for a couple of days in the 2ww, and no morning sickness at all through out the whole pg I am non the wiser   .... how about you?

Lulu72    hope your alright.

Sorry if I have missed anyone   

AFM: Well tomorrow is blood test day   .... and I honestly don't know if this has worked or not.... I am swinging towards caution and have planned that if it has not worked we will just follow onto to another natural fet with our last 2 frozen blasts (expanding), which will be our last go    . I would like to have been a surrogate to Mandy but I am unsure if I am to old now? My sister is going through IVF at the mo also she has high immunes NK ...I have volunteer'd to help her if she should come to need it. anyhow sending you all my    and    vibes


----------



## Kate...

Morning....

Feeling a bit miserable today! Well, I think im scared more than anything    So far, yes I have gone mad with the HPT's, but I have been able to laugh if in a sort of way. Ive never had a straight BFN, come test day all 3 have been BFP's, even before test days. I know 2 of them didnt stand a chance but I knew that the tx did work. Its hard to explain really.

I know ive already been so lucky, Ive got Kyle, and that makes me feel guilty for moaning as I knew a lot havent got their dream of one child, let alone 2 but it still scares me silly to think come Tuesday its going to be a BFN.

Just been googleing, and found the tests im using pick up a hcg of 25, so ive worked it out that if i get a level of 70 on tuesday then it wouldnt even be 25 yet, so that is giving me a little hope. I ordered some tests that are due today, they say they pick anything from 10 hcg up, but tbh I too frightened to do one, if that does come back negaticve then i know thats it   

It was the last of our Frosties too, last time we knew we had 2 left, so there was always the "We can do it again" attitude.

Anyway sorry for the moan, Im going to snap out of it right now and stop feeling sorry for myself    And on that note.... i;ll just go nip off to do my daily HPT    

xxx


----------



## Kate...

Mimi ~ posted at the same time then. Like your saying about the pringles, that is soo true     

Didnt realise your OTD was so soon    I take my hat off to you for not testing, well done!!!  Sending lots and lots of      for tomorrow, hope you get your BFP   

xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Hay Kate I am sorry your feeling miserable today   ......my not testing this time prob'ly has a lot to do with me also being somewhat scared more than anything, rather than last time when I just wanted to live in denile and get the most out of being pupo   .  

Guilt is a strange thing after losing two babies, I like you feel extremely lucky to have my boys and 
feel guilty for even trying again with my frosties never mind moaning for the same reasons. 

My sis inlaw has had 3 lovely children naturally but cannot risk another pg medically and is crushed?......which is hard for most people to understand....But I understand as I guess what I am trying to say is that when its a choice to not have children or more children people live their lives happily untouched by the what if's, but when the choice and control is taken from us its painful. So I    you get the bfp you wish for, and I   that for what ever reasons if that is not now your able to go on and get that......BUT YOU ARE TESTING EARLY HONEY   .... But its ok to feel what your feeling    just take care of yourself to today, infact spoil yourself


----------



## CalamityJ

Good morning all

Kate and Mimi - oh this is getting so hard now isn't it, nearing the end.  Officially I'm only just halfway thru my 2ww but for me it will be Tuesday for a HPT which brings it forward by 2 days which is when I got a BFP with DS.  Have to say though, I'm secretly planning an early response test on Sunday just to see although I would expect a BFN at that stage so anything other than that would be a bonus rather than a let down if it doesn't come, that's the attitude today anyway   

Good luck with your OTD tomorrow Mimi - have you had any signs of a BFP at all?  I've had the sense of smell thing and slight nausea but as the boobies aren't sore I'm doubtful - I can't remember if they were sore with DS, DH thinks not at this stag but I'm not convinced.

Kate, I know what you mean about being lucky already having had LO but I agree with Mimi in that the need is still there.  I hate that my choice and control was removed from me.  I've heard about couples trying for years for a baby and when one comes they discover its not what the thought it was going to be like, having unrealistic expectations, or they split up and it seemed to be all about the challenge of getting pg.  Whilst I can totally understanding the whole rising to the challenge thing I don't at all understand the dissatisfaction or unhappiness with the most wonderful result of a baby.

So good luck tomorrow Mimi    and Kate    I hope you manage to hold off another few days before driving yourself crazy, how is your DH coping?!

We're off to buy a little fish tank today, DS loves them especially the one in the GP's waiting room where he is all but glued to it when we go there   

Love and positive sticky vibes to all

CJx

CJx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Woop woop!! The weekend is here!!! For me I guess, as I am 7 hours in front of you. Looking forward to you all joining me soon.  

How is everyone?

Wow Mimi - OTD tomorrow?!? That came around quickly!! Absolute best of luck to you xxxxx 
Oh and just on an aside, I love Penang. Went there last year with my book club after we read a book set there. We stayed in a gorgeous old mansion from the 1800s which is now a hotel. I went in 2008 too with DH and his friend and stayed at the beach. Am loosely thinking I'd like to live there some some day if tx doesn't work out. It's much easier to adopt from Malaysia so that's in the backs of our minds. 

Yay Helen - here's to DR and all its menopausal like symptoms! 

Hi Lollipops - don't worry about asking me questions, I'm the nosiest person in the world (as you can all see with what I've been doing to Mandy...). I'm actually an Australian, so at the end of this year we'll be moving back to my home town of Brisbane. Our contracts are finished here and whilst we can extend we think it's time for a change. Being back is Aus won't be permanent though hopefully. Maybe just a couple of years. Treatment here is pretty good. They're very flexible with appts and can get them at short notice and always after work. Downside is that you don't always get a straight answer to your questions! 

Mandy - Thank you for your answers. I will give you a break from more questions....for today!! Yes, I pay for tx here. Surprisingly it's no cheaper here than in Aus. Maybe a bit more even as there are no rebates. The upside is that the hospital is gorgeous as it's aiming for medi-tourism and is only 2 years old and like a hotel. Also the cost of living here is cheaper so we have more money saved for this kind of thing. 

Oooh CJ - hoping the fact that you are feeling 'pleasantly pukey' right now is a good thing! 

Hi Lulu, DD, Anna, RB, Kate and all you other lovely ladies. Hope you are all well.


----------



## M2M

I've updated the Hall of fame (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241395.msg3890633#msg3890633) but please let me know if I've missed you off or have your dates wrong. 

Hope you're all doing okay. I haven't really been able to keep up that well or post much as I've been so busy, but I wish you all the very best of luck in your cycles.    I can't believe we have the first OTD tomorrow! *GOOD LUCK MIMI!*


----------



## Mimi27

Hay all....
  Thanks for the    for my OTD tomorrow, can I ask though no matter what the outcome is, could I still hang around to follow all of your journeys? until you get fed up with me   , I like this thread.    
Mimi x


----------



## M2M

You better stick around Mimi!   I like this thread too even if I do say so myself   - it's nice having a specific thread for FET as we have different worries (e.g. about the thaw), different drugs and different success rates to fresh cycles so I feel more at home here!


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hello ladies. Firstly of course, Good luck tomorrow Mimi!  
Well, my FET was this morning and it went OK. We had 3 frosties and were planning on thawing one at a time, hoping that the first would thaw well and that we could transfer that one leaving the other 2 for 'just on case'. Well, it didn't exactly go to plan, the first thawed but only 1 cell survived, so we thawed the 2nd which didn't make it at all. The last (which was the weaker frostie) actually thawed the best, starting off as a 6-cell with 4 cells making it. In the end we decided to have both the 1st and the last frostie implanted in the hope that it might increase my chances. now i guess it's just a waiting game. I have never ben a very patient person but these last few years ttc have left me no choice! I think however, the next 2 weeks are going to feel like the hardest of all. I must try not to analysis everything i do, eat, drink....but it's going to be tough!!

Lots of love and luck to all of you xx


----------



## hjanea

Good luck MIMI!!!!!!!!

Congratulations on being PUPO Anna!!!

Thanks for the updated hall of fame M2M!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## Kate...

Hello....

Mimi ~ Your spot on there with what you said about out of our control    How are you this afternoon? Do you think you'll sleep tonight? Its taking me ages to nod off on a night, and thats just thinking about doing a HPT when i wake up    Do you go for bloods in the morning a ring for results in afternoon? Will be watching out for your results      

CJ ~ Its great how you've held on this long too, keep it up (says me!!) Mind you think ive done enough tests to cover the whole board         

Anna ~ Good luck on your 2ww     

Well i also did the hpt's that pick up from level 10 hcg, still a BFN!!!  Im struggling to convince myself otherwise now. I'll try again tomorrow   

Anyway...wheres everyone from? Im in sunny south yorkshire! Expat - fancy swapping homes for a few months?   

Sending lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Mimi27

Hay kate, 

I have to go in for bloods, they asked me to hang around the area to await a call from them for the results, I was however going to try and get in there as early as possible and make my way home, and turn back around if it is a   , just shows how positive I am hay   . 

I don't know how I am gonna sleep tonight! Its been a long 10 day wait, I hope I won't be to gutted as theres always plan B, such as getting hubby to take me out for a nice meal.... hmm with just a little spritzer   ........and lots of naughty foods

In answer to your Q, I am in london, but born and bred a Mildands girl, from Robin Hood country, Notts to be precise


----------



## Mimi27

Oh forgot to say Kate,

Is your little ones B'day on Wednsday? If so he share the same B'day as my 2, small world


----------



## hjanea

I'm from West Yorkshire-near Leeds.


----------



## nevergiveuphope

I'm from east cumbria. Where it is raining. A LOT. I am envious of your sunshine expat! I find the weather has a big impact on my mood, on sunny warm days everything seems as if it'll be OK. Having said that, i love cumbria and happily put up with the rain in exchange for the beautiful scenery and laid-back atmosphere. Me and my hubby moved up here from the south 4 years ago and have vowed never to leave!


----------



## CalamityJ

Busy thread today, so much to say so little time   

Mimi - you should stick around no matter what the outcome    hope you sleep ok tonight

Kate - I have a chamomile tea every night, helps me a lot and its ok if pg too

M2M - thanks for updating    good job!

Anna - glad you got your embies on board, best of luck hon    must have been a bit worrying for you    despite all your efforts I bet you analyse everything anway if you're even remotely like me!

I live in Hampshire but am a born & bred East London gal.

Must go, I have a muller-rice/18-month old messy emergency to clear up!

Keep positive ladies!       

CJx


----------



## Kate...

Evening....

CJ ~ Somethings Ive never tried is that! Hope the muller rice wasnt too messy   

Anna ~ Never been there but sounds lovely   

Mimi ~ Yes its on wednesday    Well, fingers crossed these cycles work then we'll have some more due around the same times    Was up at Robin hoods place a couple of month back, well not his exactly, but the forest    Im feeling nervous for you,          its good news. Hubby can still take you out for a meal, you'll just have to drink pop   

hjeana ~ not all that far from here then   

We're going to lanzarote next friday, so can not wait. If its a bfn i'll certainly be glad of the break   

xxx


----------



## lulu72

AGH!!! 
Don't you just hate it when you type a whole message and then lose it!! 
This will be a good test of my memory........ I'll start by saying hurrah and it's the weekend! Hope you all have lovely things planned. We are going to a wedding today. So far its dry here (CJ, we are in Hants too) - the reception's in a marquee on a cricket pitch, so I am just hoping so much the rain holds off for our friends.

Mimi. everything crossed for you today       . Like everyone's said, please stick around with us
M2M - thanks for updating the hall of fame, and for starting this thread, I find the cycle buddies threads way too busy to keep up with. Hope you are ok 

Kate, hope you are ok -    are watching you! (easy to say I know, I am just as naughty with the peesticks. Hang in there, it's not over till the fat lady sings! So envious of your holiday. We are off to Herefordshire next weekend for DH's birthday, not quite the same as sunny beaches in the Canaries!
CJ - hope you have a gooey food emergency free weekend!! 
Anna - congrats on being PUPO,  to your little fighter
Expat- Malaysia sounds amazing. Are you looking forward to spending time in Oz again? Do you have plans of where the next adventure will be? 
Jane - hurrah that you are d/r,    you have a s/e free time
Lollipops - hope you have a lovely weekend with your man - here's to some    in London! (Sorry, couldn't resist   )
Mandy - hope you are doing ok, like everyone else, I am in awe of what you are doing, thank you for being so open with us
Anna - Cumbria sounds lovely. It's not much drier in the south at the moment, so you really aren't missing anything   
Helen, Doodedoo and everyone else - have a fantastic weekend and     to everyone who needs them

AFM, I am officially supressed and start the progynova tomorrow with ET on Sept 8th. I'm off to the USA (Boston) in a week's time with work. Really looking forward to the distraction. but not looking forward to the whispered conversation at the x-ray machines about why I'm carrying on needles as I am travelling with a colleague. I think I'll be at the airport at the crack of dawn and arrange to meet him after passport control. I've got a letter from my clinic so should be ok with the security aspect. I guess it all just adds to the joys of IVF! Mimi, I've also got elevated NK cells and have a lovely cocktail of aspirin, steroids and heparin to take! If this cycle doesn't work we're off to CARE at Nottingham to have the full gamut of immune testing done,    it doesn't come to that. On a more positive note, we've just booked a week in Cornwall (not very exotic I know) in October - really looking forward to it, as this year just feels dominated by IVF - but I'm sure you all know that! The cottage we have has the most amazing views out to the estuary in Fowey - not sure we will want to leave to come home

Right- going to hit post now before I lose everything again. Have a super day everyone and Mimi,       again for your BFP

lulu
xxx


----------



## Kate...

Morning!

Mimi ~ Good Luck for today. Will be watching out for your good news, please dont leave us in suspense             

Lulu ~ Im suprised I havent been arrested already! This is the worst Ive ever been, I normally end up testing early but not 3 times a day. Only done one today, but then again Ive only been up half an hour   
Ive not been to cornwall, my sister went last month and the photos are gorgous. It looks like a total different country    Fingers crossed for you, that you wont need to switch to care      

Todays HPT says BFN. For the last 3 nights Ive dreamt that I get a BFP, its so real that when i wake up i actually believe its happened. until I pee on the stick.  I think it took us this long to use the last of the frosties as I felt they were a back up, and no we have none. Ive got my heart set on it now, (who wouldnt) and cant give up. Im going to book Dh in for the Surgical Sperm recovery asap, then do the egg share again. The credit cards are going to be screaming    

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sending lots of      to you all   

xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

*hjanea* - I know how you feel about trying to time et. Every cycle we've done, I've had at least one day which would be terrible timing for et. Luckily, every time et has fallen on a day which works well for me so maybe my body knew what it was doing?! I hope af arrives properly for you soon.

*annaT28* - Glad to hear et went well. Congrats on being PUPO!

*Mimi27* - I'm not sure how old you are, but you may still be able to be a surrogate for someone. I know a lot of clinics will accept surrogates aged up to about 45. I know quite a few surrogates with COTS who are in their late 30's and early 40's. Looking forward to hearing the result of your blood test!

*Kate...* - Try not to worry. There's still plenty of time for that line to appear before otd.

*expat_in_kl* - We spent a year in Australia and absolutely loved it! We mainly lived in Sydney, but also spent a lot of time travelling around and visited every state except WA! We spent a few weeks in Brisbane but I must admit we didn't get on so well there as it was very hard to find work. We always talk about emigrating to Australia one day with our kids.

*lulu72* - Have a lovely trip to Boston!

*AFM:* I'm doing okay. 5 days into the 2ww wait. Am trying not to think about it too much! I'm hoping my friends will agree to test a bit earlier than otd which is 30th August, as that will actually be 18dpo. I think we'll get a pretty accurate result end of next week, but I won't test without them as they like to be there for it. I haven't had any clear signs that it's worked yet. Am feeling extremely bloated, though, which I think is from the steroids that the clinic have got me on.

I live on the Isle of Sheppey in Kent. We've been here about 3 years now, but we're originally from Hastings in East Sussex.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Hay everyone

I shall be leaving in the next 10 min's   , I slept really well as I was knackard last night but woke up over an hour ago to get ready   , suprisingly I am a little nervous....... but no matter what the results are I'll be alright, we'll just plod on   , but as soon as I know I will post   

I hope you all have a wicked wk'end, I'll do personal's later, hope thats ok


----------



## Kate...

Just checking if any news from mimi.....        

Hi Mandy ~ Glad your doing ok. it is hard not to read into everything   

xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Hello Ladies   

Well I have just had the call and its a bfn for us, but on the postive side they have said that after this AF we can start our final go with the next AF in September with the 2 5dpo blasts, which were the slightly better of the 3   ....

Me and Hubby are fine with it, on wards and up wards (now I will see if I can get a fancy meal out of the other half).
I am just   , the bfn's stop with us............... so sending all    vibes...

Just remember your all stuck with me now   , 

  Mimi


----------



## Kate...

Aww Mimi, Im gutted for you    

I know you say your fine with it, but it doesnt stop your been gutted   

Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Arh Kate   

Thanks for the hugs hon, it would have been nice, but were not out of the game yet   .... I (we are) am genuinely alright with the results, infact it has been quite a positive experience (like a bit of a dummy run), and far less harder on me physically   

I feel very    about the next fet, and already have a tested mantra of "I am pregnant and this is working" ready and waiting   ... Oh and the lil ones B'day to keep me busy.


----------



## Kate...

I Like your spirit   

Glad your feeling positive about the next cycle    

Just noticed your little ones are 3 too, I knew they shared a birthday just didnt know their ages. Have you anything planned for wednesday?

xxx


----------



## mwmm

Hey guys!!
Well,it's 'that' rollercoaster time again,so i thought i would hop on board before i start my FET in a couple of weeks.I was quite suprised to learn yesterday from the clinic,that the previous blast put back(mmc at 12 weeks),was the highest grade possible,so,i am feeling so nervous about the FET.
My remaining 3 blasts are stored in 2 different vials,so,at this moment in time,they are not sure if they will replace the two,or,just the one,.....anyway,justthought i would drop by to sprinkle lotsa baby dust,and wish us all good luck.


----------



## CalamityJ

Sorry *Mimi*  but glad to see you're so positive about the next run, I hope that I would be so gracious with a BFN result, not so sure! Enjoy your meal out and tuck in to the vino. Hope your LOs have a lovely birthday, look forward to hearing all about it.

*Lulu* - I hope the wedding went well - was it at the Rosebowl? It's been drizzling here all day so far. Also, good luck with dodging your colleague at airport security!

*Kate* - how many HPTs done today? I was sorely tempted this morning but DH talked me out of it, not sure he'll succeed tomorrow tho.

*mwmm* - welcome aboard, so sorry about your mmc 

I hope everyone else is doing ok today 

CJx


----------



## hjanea

MIMI-sorry about your bfn, but I love your PMA!!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

Firstly I like to give Mimi HUGS. Sorry things didn’t work out hun. Please do stick around no matter what. Support is always needed isn’t it? Keeping everything X for next FET. Keep up the PMA

Firebolt - I really admire you and would love to have the courage to do the same. Best work on getting pregnant first time I think though hay? How are you feeling?

Lollipops - How was London? Good I hope. 

Kate - Way too early to test yet. Feel fee to moan here hun. Hope that your feeling a bit better now. 

Hjanea - Wooop woop to getting started. 

Expat - My FIL really wants to go back to Malaysia. He was there as a young un and unfortunately isn’t well enough to go now. Perhaps Ill have to have a hol for him hey! LOL Hope the 2WW is treating you well. Every post I read I get more and more jealous. I so wish I had done some travelling. 

Lulu - DR’ed ok I hope. I like you plan to go to CARE Notts if this cycle does not work. Infact I had my app date through yesterday with George Ndukwe. 

Anna - Glad Et went well. Just got to stick the 2ww out now hun. Congrats on being pupo

CJ - Hope the signs are good ones hun. Get your fish tank?

M2M - How are you?

Mwmm - Welcome. 

AFM - Tuesday is fast approaching. I’m trying to tell myself that if it doesn’t survive the thaw it will be ok cos I’m expecting it but deep down I know I will be gutted. My head is all over the shop. Oh I missed the where were from thing -I’m from South Wales. Spent so long on typing this my little fur baby wants to go out now. Sorry if I have missed anyone but dont fancy a puddle on my floor!   

Take care everyone.

RB
XX


----------



## fiona_apple28

Hello to all ladies here,  i would like to join in this thread coz i will be having my first FET bylast wk of Sept.  I had my 2nd ICSI last month but didnt continue the egg transfer  due to OHSS. I will start my Progynnova on the 12th of Sept so it will be nice to join in here to get some infos, tips and support.  I dont have much idea about FET so i should start reading back all your messages   .

Hope theres still space for me here.

Fiona


----------



## nevergiveuphope

Hope everyone has a happy sunday. The sun is shining here and hubby's got the day off so we're off out for a stroll with the dog. xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Good afternoon annaT28, hello Fiona

Just a quicky, shall post later,    are watching Calamity J, but if you do sneek apeek I am    its great news that off course you'll have to share with us   .....

be back soon


----------



## CalamityJ

I did a sneek peek yesterday and it was negative, DH said its way too early and told me off so today I haven't done one.  Yesterday I felt so pg and today I feel so not    I feel like maybe its gonna be a chem pg.  Anyway, next pee stick will be Tuesday if its still neg then I'd say its unlikely to change for OTD on thursday.

Sorry for the me post, feeling a bit down today   

CJx


----------



## lulu72

Mimi - sending you    , so sorry about your result. What plans do you have for the twins birthday? It's DH's birthday on Thursday, we're off to Hereford for a couple of days to chill

CJ- keep away from the pee sticks! I know its easy to say, sending you     also, tx really is the cruellest of experiences isn't it. We were at the St Cross cricket pitch in Winchester, not quite the Rosebowl, though the marquee was very close to the pitch - somewhat nerve wracking walking along the edge of the pitch as they were bowling! 

AFM - I have a migraine today, most unfair given I was pretty much the only person not drinking at the wedding yesterday!! I started progynova today, so hoping my hormones will start sorting themselves out soon

 to everyone, sorry for short post, eyes and head are aching

love lulu
xxx


----------



## Mimi27

Hay Calamity J   , its way to early hon...PMA, we'll have to find you a Mantra to boost your   , anyone got any suggestions....x


----------



## hjanea

Calamity J sending you lots of PMA!-there's plenty of time for it to change for thursday!

I am shattered today-don't know if it could be the prostap or that af is still very heavy today-cd4-when its usually very light by now.
My dd told me she thought I was moody this morning and the 'injection must be working mummy!!'. I think I shall be going to bed shortly after her tonight (not long now!) as we are up early tomorrow to go to Chester zoo with her dad. We are then staying overnight at Llandudno (he's in his own room!!!) and coming home after some beach time on tuesday. This would be stressful at the best of times so I am hoping I can behave despite my hormones being disturbed!!! I'll let you know on tuesday!

Rubybeth - good luck for thaw!

Everyone else ( sorry I'm failing miserably to remember whats going on with everyone!!!) hope you have a good couple of days!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## Kate...

Evening Girls....(No, havent been cartered off by the white coat men yet    )

RB ~     For Tuesday, Hope the Thaw goes great

CJ ~ There is plenty of time to change     Hang on in there, I know its hard, I had lots of tears at the back end of last week and drove myself round the twist,  but there really is time for it to change for you    

Helen ~ Hope you have a lovely few days   

Lulu ~ Hope your Migraine eases soon. i suffer from them and its not nice   

Hi Fiona    Good luck with your upcoming tx    

Mimi ~ How are you? Did dh take you out for a lovely meal   

Did my last test this morning, bfn. I know its not going to change, have accepted that, and to be honest, i just cant be ar**ed to buy anymore, its making me crazy    Im feeling loads better than I did the other day, have picked myself up knowing that we're going striaght back in for the full cycle    And Im starting to feel excited about our holiday now, even started packing some things today    My plans for OTD is to go to the hospital for 8, then go to Meadowhall and shop til I drop    Of course if it is a BFP i'll be doing cartwheels around the shops, but Im expecting a bfn and already prepared for it...just not sure my credit card is   

Sending lots and lots     to everyone, sorry if ive missed anyone xx


----------



## RubyBeth

Fiona - welcome. Good luck for the FET

CJ - Hiya hun. Keeping everything crossed for Tuesday for you. Hope your day has picked up and the pg signs have returned.

Lulu - Hope the migrane has gone. Enjoy Hereford.

Hjanea - Enjoy Chester zoo. Lol, kids always say it like it is don’t they? I have learned that from work.

Kate - Hope it changes to a BFP for you. So hoping that you'll be doing the cart wheels around the shops!

No change here. Hope everyone has had a nice wkend and feeling relaxed. 

Take care,

RB
XX


----------



## CalamityJ

Thanks ladies I am feeling a little better mainly because I feel the nausea again if that makes sense    Sorry, I've set a rubbish example when I really should know better!    Anyways, had a nice day with DH and DS, we got a fish tank the other day and today we got the fish to go in it much to DS' delight - he's been going around making little fishy noises constantly for the last 3 days from the minute he wakes up and running in to check if the fish had appeared   

RubyBeth - thanks, yes I'm feeling sicker and happier   

Kate - things could turn around in the next 2 days for you too hon, I've been reading all about miracle last minute BFPs

Helen - good luck spending all that time with your ex!   

Lulu - I hope your migraine clears up ok, just what you need with extra hormonal happenings!

Fiona - hi, hope I didn't scare you away on your first day with my mad moment   

Anna - your plans for the day sounded perfect, hope you enjoyed it, its not stopped raining here!

CJx


----------



## RubyBeth

Sounds like your feeling much better CJ. Yipee to the sickness! 

RB
XX


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Just a quick hello and apologies for no personals as I'm so tired and am about to lay down flat on the couch.  DH was diagnosed with dengue fever on Saturday (I guess that helps those of you who said you were jealous of me living in a tropical country!!) so we have been doing trips to the hospital for the past few days for blood tests.  His best friend got it too and was admitted, so DH was lucky but it's still not pleasant for him.  Same hospital as where we're having our tx, so we know the best meals to get and quietest places to sit!

Just wanted to say hello.  Especially to you Mimi.  I admire your attitude so much.  Well done!

xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hello peeps, hope you are all feeling positive today. 
Glad to hear you're feeling nauseous again CJ (this must be the only time we feel happy when we start to feel sick!) I'm sending you loads and loads of luck and     for (is it thursday??) xxsorry, i find it hard to keep up with everyone's dates!! I smiled at the thought of your DS running around making fish noises, he sounds gorgeous!
Sorry to hear about your DH expat, the last thing you need is even more trips to the hospital! it's a 4 hr round trip for me so i hope you have a shorter journey!
Lollipops - how was your trip to london? I hope you had a lovely romantic and relaxing time. 
Good luck rubybeth for your thaw tomorrow. I was absolutely bricking it when mine were being thawed so I know how you're feeling. 
Lulu - i hope your migrane's gone. I got terrible headaches when i was downregging but thankfully not a full grown migrane. Really hope you're feeling better.
Mimi - I haven't yet said how sorry i was to hear your news but have so much respect for your positive attitude towards it. I hope you made the most of naughty foods and good wine during your meal out with your DH!
Kate -    things have a miracle turn around for you and you get your BFP. sending you lots of love huni. and happy shopping!
Helen - good luck for tomorrow xx
AFM, well time is dragging on this 2ww. it's only day 3 and it's going to be hard to hold out without eyeing up the pee sticks isle everyday!! I'm a teacher so am on summer holidays which is great but it means i have a lot of time to sit and think... not so good! I've been baking a lot of cakes to try and take my mind off things so even if it doesn't work i'll have gained an extra bump anyway!! (sorry, not very appropriate i know!) I was wondering, have you told your close friends what you're going through and if so, do you tell them what stage you're at? I've told one or two close friends but now i'm nervous because i don't actaully want people to know if it has worked until after the first three months when i'll feel 'safe'. does that make sense? i'm probably getting way too ahead of myself here and should just concentrate on getting a BFP  before i start worrying about further down the line!
anyway, i'm rambling on a bit, just wanted to say hi to you all, sorry if i missed anyone.
lots of love and      anna xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lollipops

Hello Ladies! I am back from London had a smashing time- just the break we needed before starting FET (hopefully end of this week!)
I am off to clinic to pick up my Progynova and then all thats left to do is wait for AF which SHOULD be due this weekend 

Expat- poor DH.  Not what either of you need- big  and sending him a big 'get well soon'!! 

Anna- hey your not rambling! Good luck hun, and  for your BFP. 

Calamity- hows the fish tank? My DH always bangs on about getting one - but personally fish scare me! I'm  I know! Hope the sickness is signs of a BFP coming your way  But leave those pee-stick. Mr  is watching you!! 

Kate- never say never- its not over til test day- millions of  and  being sent your way. 

Mimi- So very sorry  But as others have said your attitude to your tx is brillient- dust yourself off and try again! 

Ruby Beth-  for the thaw  I'm sure I will feel just like you should I get to that stage 

Hjeana- Awww to the DD comment about your injections working!  Hope you have fun at the zoo! 

Lulu- Hows the migranes going? Hope they have left you alone 

Fiona-apple- Welcome to FF. Its great here, lots of support and great advice- good luck for your FET. Its my first FET too-I'm due to start end of this week- Hope your well 

Firebolt- Hows the 2ww going? Driving you doo loo yet  . Hope your well 

Mwmm- welcome to FF! And all the very best for FET- I too am nervous! But lets hope we get BFP ! Lots of luck and best wishes 

Well- to all I may have missed. Hello and how are you?

Lots of luck and love Ladies. xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

expat - Sorry to hear about your hubby. Hopefully he'll feel much better soon. 

Anna - A 4 hour trip sounds exhausting. If we have to go to Notts then thats what we will have. Want to go there as its a much better clinic and does the testing but not looking forward to the journey, esp as I hate driving! Your cake baking sounds lovely. Im desperate for some cake at mo, feel like carrot cake. Gosh my mouth is watering thinking about it! Enjoy.

lollipops - Glad your feeling refreshed after your wkend. Still makes me laugh the way we all def dont want AF and then suddenly def want AF. 

Good luck to everyone testing soon. Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope everyone else is ok. The BIG THAW 2moro! EEeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RB
xx

RB
XX


----------



## Kate...

Hi Girls   

Ruby ~ Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed the Thaw goes great     

Lollipops ~ Hope AF turns up on time   

Anna ~ The days drag on the 2ww, I started testing on day 5        To your BFP

Expat ~ Hope Dh is better soon   

CJ ~ Glad your feeling better today, its so hard. have you resisted the pee sticks today?

Sorry to those Ive missed, sending lots of luck to everyone     

Although i dont reccomend testing as early and as often as I have, i am now glad I did. My 2ww is almost over and I am totally prepared for that BFN. At the start of the cycle I was really positive and thought, yes this is going to work and if Id have carried on like that then tomorrow i would have been devasted, but Ive had a few days of bfn's now, feeling down but now Im geared up the next cycle after my holidays   

xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

*RB* - oooh good luck with the thaw! 

*Kate* - I know what you're saying about being prepped for a BFN by doing HPTs, I feel the same way. So sorry its not worked out for you this time around  good you can have a fresh cycle for another go.  Keep in touch but do let us know your official results....just in case!

*Lollipops *- fish tank is fab thanks. weird that you're scared of fish, mine's flying insects *shudder* 

*Expat* - poor DH, hope he feels better soon

*Anna* - good idea to keep busy during the 2ww and cake-making and eating sounds like an excellent idea! Re telling, we're both absolutely rubbish at keeping anything quiet and we were SO excited we told practically anyone who would listen. It was a mistake though as then you get loads of questions all of the time and it drives you mad. Also, we were fortunate in that we got a BFP first time so we only had good news to pass on. Re waiting to the 12 weeks, I held out to 10 weeks when there was a big family gathering otherwise I wouldn't see everyone until I was 6 months and I so wanted to see everyone's faces and I knew it wouldn't stay secret for another 3 months! This time, we have each only told 1 friend each as you do need someone to talk to about it other than each other and we are going to really try hard not to say anything until 12-16 weeks. Not so much for getting to the 12 week milestone but more for other things going on with our families and not wanting to complicate matters.

*AFM* I'm really swinging between feeling positive and negative (mood-wise). I have had the nausea all day long, weird tastes and elevated sense of smell so thought that has got to mean the hcg levels are at a reasonably high enough level so did another hpt  and yep got another negative so am thinking surely it should be positive by now aaaaaaaaargggghhhhh it must be the meds causing me to feel this way. I tell you what though if this does turn out to be a BFP I will be shouting from the rooftops about the perils of early HPTs!

Only one HPT left now, gonna try leave it to OTD (Thursday) before I set off for the blood test so I will be prepared for the result..... not quite ready to give up yet tho, still hopeful, just wish I had sore boobs then I'd feel that little bit more hopeful.

CJx


----------



## Kate...

Cj ~ I will let you know the official result    It will be late tomorrow tho as going shopping afterwards with my sister    Although if it is a BFP i'll find a way to get on here, and i'll be vowing to never buy a HPT again   

It will be a couple of months before we start again, forgot about all the blood tests and screening we'll have to do. It was 4 years since I last egg shared so im assuming it will all have to be done again   

I'll still be here to see how everyone is getting on   

Sending you lots and lots of      and hope your boobs are hurting in the morning    Your right not to give up yet, you do have time for it to change to that BFP   

Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Kate - thanks    and as a DE recipient, a huge thank you for egg-sharing, without ladies like you I wouldn't have my lovely DS or the chance to have another lil bubba.   

CJx


----------



## Kate...

CJ ~ Aw didnt realise you were a recipient...I could have thrown so many questions your way to keep you/us distracted   

Ive shared twice upto now, unfortunatly the 1st lady had an early m/c but the 2nd had a healthy boy the same year as me, its good to know that I have helped someone achieve their family, but in the same way they have helped me too   

xxx


----------



## lulu72

Hi everyone

It's a lovely sunny morning here, such a change from the weekend!

RB - good luck today,    for your little embies

Kate - hope you are doing ok. Sending you     and     that the peesticks change their minds. Have a great time with the old retail therapy today!  I know what you mean about testing early. I did it on my last cycle too, I was so sure it had worked the pee sticks were my way of keeping sane (though I have to be honest and say the one scenario I hadn't thought through was the one I got - 1 day of BFP followed by BFNs. At least though, I know that I got one step further last time!)

CJ - hang in there - not long to go now, stay    

Anna - liking the idea of baking! We only tell close family the actual dates of TX. Close friends knows we are going through TX but not the dates - both because we don't want people ringing up saying "has it worked" if it hasn't, but also like you say, because we want to enjoy the experience of being pregnant and it being a secret (it will work this time!)

Lollipops - glad you had a good time in London. I am so looking forward to going to Herefordshire tomorrow evening - I could get used to a 3 day week!    AF arrives soon!

Expat- sorry to hear about DH. Hope he's making a speedy recovery (and that your embies are doing their stuff and snuggling in for the long haul)

Jane - liking your daughter's insight! Hope you had fun at the zoo

Mandy - hope 2ww is going well. Have you and your friends succumbed to the peesticks yet?
Mimi  - sending you special . Hope you are doing ok

Fiona and Mwwm - welcome to the thread!

M2M, Doodledoo and everyone I've missed, sending you 

AFM - my headache finally cleared yesterday evening. I feel so cheated that I was the only one not drinking at the wedding on saturday and I suffered more than anyone else! Really excited though that I'm on the progynova and ET is beginning to feel close. I saw my GP yesterday, who's very kindly agreed to prescribe the steroids and heparin for me if I do get a BFP (as it's to "sustain a pregnancy" rather that for infertility treatment) - yeay! More shoe money for me (I'm sure that's how it works!!)  The sunshine is making me feel much more positive about TX, weird isn't it how much it can affect our moods. Hope that it's a good omen for us all

Really must get up now, unfortunately my bed is just too warm and comfortable!

Have a great day everyone

Lulu
xxx


----------



## Doodledoo

Hi All, sorry to have been quiet for a while - have been reading what you are all upto on my mobile but Im not able to post from it - have been sending you all    &    
Had a hectic time my babe Sonny has got over his cold but I found a small lump in his leg which freaked me out (Im a bit neurotic about health issues) took him to docs they have refered him to peds but told me its nothing sinister, most probably a fatty lump...still worried sick thou - so have not had much time to think about my looming FET! We go Wednesday for transer all being well.
So hows everyone doing? Im not good at posting personals my memory is shocking - but Im thinking of you all as I read about you wishing you all lots of love & luck xxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Hi ladies, just wondered if i can join you? i had et on fri 20th aug, so i am now 4dpt and going insane! i had 2 day 3 embies transfered. when frozen they were both 8 cell but 1 lost 1 cell and one lost 3 cells! has this happened to anyone else? 1 was a grade 2 the other a grade 2/3. i will try catch up with everyone to see where you all are. love blossom x xx


----------



## miffy80

Hi Ladies
I hope you don't mind me joining in? I had EC last wednesday hoping for a fresh Et on Fri or yesterday but they said my hormone levels were too high and that they would have to do a 'freeze all' and then transfer them once my body had settled down.  Has this happened to anyone else? Do you have any idea how long i might need to wait? I'm on d-regging drugs now to end this current cycle. Is there anything I can do in the meantime to prepare my body? I'm still making sure i rest lots, eat healthily and I don't drink alcohol. I'm taking pregnacare multivitamins, Omega capsules, CoQ10 and Vit C.
Any advice you could give would be very much appreciated x I have a meeting with my clinic on friday afternoon but that seems a long way away at the moment!
I really hope it works out well for all of you going through your FET cycles now x


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hello everyone and hello newbies! welcome along! Blossom my ET was also on the 20th aug and I also had 2 embies put back. One was 6 cell but it lost 2 in the thaw and the other was a 4 cell but it lost 3 in the thaw... so not perfect but am    extra hard and keeping positive! Miffy80 when I had my EC I got OHSS and they had to freeze my embies as my hormones were way too high. It took a couple of months for it all to settle down again. All I can sggest is that you make sure you drink lots of fluids to flush your ovaries. Other than that it sounds like you're taking good care of yourself! 
As you other ladies will know I have been doing some baking to keep my mind busy...   and I have got THE MOST AMAZING carrot cake recipie I would like to share with you! (Ordinarily I would ask you all to come over for tea and a slice of cake but as our friendship is 'long-distance' this is the next best thing!)
So here goes...!!
1 cup caster sugar
1 cup corn oil/veg oil
3 large eggs
half teaspoon salt
1 1/3 cups plain flour
1 1/2 teaspoon bicarbinate soda
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoon cinnamon
3 large handfuls sultanas
2 cups of grated carrot
Beat the sugar and oil together. Then beat in the eggs. Sift the flour and dry ingredients into the mixture. Then stir in the carrot and sultanas. Easy!! Bake at 300F or 190C for about 1 hour.
For the Icing - Mix togther cream cheese (I use philidelphia) and Icing sugar with a couple of drops of vanilla essence. It's about twice the amount of sugar to cheese but I just do it until it tastes right!
Hope it brings a smile to your faces! xxxxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all doing ok.

Doodle Doo - Good luck with FET tomorrow.

AFM - I have had Buserelin jabs for 6 weeks now as my consultant was away on holiday in the middle of it, I have been taking Progynova for 2 weeks so far and now ready for FET this week.

I have to wait for  a telephone call but have 3 embies (1 is blastocyst) they are going to thaw the 2 first then transfer Friday or if they don't thaw ok they will defrost blastocyst Saturday morning and transfer Saturday afternoon.

Take care everyone

Libby xx


----------



## Kate...

Just a quick update, only been in 5 mins since this morning, went to the hospital then had a day from hell at meadowhall

Anyway, its is a BFN, well near enough. Level come back at 6, lowest ive ever had. She said to go in on thursday for a repeat to check its gone to zero, but with me going away I asked if i can leave it until I am come back in 2 weeks. She said it is very very rare for anything to progress with such results, so Im not banking on it, Ive just got to keep an eye on AF, make sure its normal and not lighter something to do with eptopic. They never mentioned that last time they were low    Why the hell cant I just have a straight answer!!!!!!!!!!  

Back later girls xxx


----------



## lollipops

Kate-      the uncertainty and drama of it all must be really getting you down-hope you just get a final answer .


----------



## RubyBeth

Kate - So sorry hun. Still hoping there is a miracle BFP there. A straight answer would be so much easier wouldn’t it. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}

Lollipops - I’m terrified of birds! Lol, right bunch aren’t we? Although I do know someone who is frightened of apples and that’s just ODD!!! 

CJ - Like I said to Kate, still keeping everything crossed. My clinic don’t do blood tests but I really wish they did. Wonder if I offered to pay for one they would. Anyone know how much they are?

Lulu - ‘More shoe money’ - LOL. Love it. Have nice wkend.

Doodled - Good luck 2moro, fx for you. Hope your son is ok and that it turns out to be nothing to worry about. Hope your ok.

Blossom - Good luck and welcome

Miffy - Sorry you couldn’t go ahead with ET. Hopefully your body will have a nice chance to relax and will be ready for FET then. I personal wonder if that’s why my 1st cycle failed, as my body wasn’t ready from EC. Good luck

Anna - I sooooo want to come over for tea and eat carrot cake. Just told DH now that you had posted a recipe and guess what I’m making this wk? Yum! Thanks hun. Not a very good cook though so this should be a laugh. 

Libby - Good luck with the thaw. Its horrible waiting isn’t it.

M2M - Would you put my OTD in as the 5th Sept please hun. Thanks. Wow! That’s scary saying that. How are you?

AFM I had ET this afternoon. 1 little 2BB was transferred back in to its new snuggly little home. They said that since it had been defrosted it had already progressed on further so at least that’s a good sign hey? How ever much you tell yourself your not going to obsess about it all I have started doing ti already!! LOL. AF like pains seems to be the main obsession now! Doing my own head in already.

Take care everyone 

RB
xx


----------



## firebolt1982

Hi ladies,

So sorry for the lack of personals. I have been lurking and reading posts on my mobile but have fallen too far behind to respond to everyone.

I have been visiting my mum who has breast cancer. She had surgery to remove the lump recently and I went with her today for her follow-up appointment. Unfortunately it wasn't good news and the cancer has now spread to her lympth nodes. So she is booked for further surgery in September to remove all the lympth nodes in her armpit. Then she will need chemotherapy and radiotherapy. It's a real blow as we were hoping it would just be the lump.

As for the 2wwm I haven't had much time to think about it. I had a very very small amount of pink spotting yesterday. It was just a few spots on one pad and on the tissue when I wiped. Then it stopped. So I am very hopeful that it was implantation bleeding. 

We have decided to test on Friday when I will be 15dpo. OTD is Monday but we can't hold out that long! As it's a natural cycle, we might aswell go by ovulation.

Welcome to those who have joined recently. I look forward to getting to know you better. I am back home now so should be able to keep on top of everything again!

Mandy xxx


----------



## firebolt1982

*Kate...* - I'm so sorry it was a bfn :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

*Kate* - so sorry hon  hope you can enjoy your holiday

*Mandy* - sounds good to me for implantation bleed, good luck for the hpt on Friday 

*RB* - thanks, I am still hanging on in ther, just about  congrats on being PUPO

*Libby* - hope the thaw goes well 

*Anna* - ooh recipe sounds lovely, I will try to find the time to make it 

Welcome *Miffy* and *Blossom*  and welcome back *Doodledoo*, good luck for ET  

*Lulu* - like your thinking re shoe money

AFM feeling totally paranoid that I'm gonna get a BFN on OTD despite all the pos signs I'm getting (incl heightened sense of smell, weird tastes and even gagging when cleaning teeth) as I don't understand how I can feel like that and not get a positive on those damn pee sticks  only nagging thing is my boobs feel completely normal whereas with DS they were very tender by now. I don't get it!!!!!  I'm now 12dp3det so surely an early response test would pick it up by now as it did with DS  Sorry girls had a rubbish day at work and feeling like this I very nearly burst into tears in my office just as someone came in, how embarrassing would that have been!

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone out in my post, not intentional 

love to all
CJx


----------



## firebolt1982

*CalamityJ* - It all sounds really positive. I expect an FR probably would give a result now for you, but I won't tempt you any further!! Not long now till otd. I really hope it's a bfp.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Hi Ladies,

Thankyou for the lovely welcome    

Kate sorry to hear you did not get the news you wanted, but how come nothing is ever straight forward with ivf is it?? Hope you have a nice time away.   

Anna - your embies are similar to mine one lost 1 cell and the other 3 cells, did you ask your embryologist the chances etc? i never did and so regret it. I simply presumed and embie either survived or didn't once it was thawed, never thought for one minute there would be worry with cell loss etc!!

I must admit i am finding it VERY hard to stay positive...i need a positive story to life my spirits. My DH is quite positive and says embies are so resiliant and little fighters and i should have some confidence in my embies and body....i so want to but i am finding it hard    

I have another confession i am a seriel early tester...i tested every day from ET with my last ICSI cycle ----simply to see when the HCG jab was out of my system then on Day 6p3dt i tested again and got a very feint positive (we got a BFP that cycle and it was twins, but we lost one at 9 weeks)
This time i'm going to try and not test until OTD or a few days before and i am so scared this time...i was very confident on my fresh cycle, but i'm afraid i am going to need the      to pay me a visit to warn me off doing one too early!!!!

Calamityj, your symptoms all sound very positive, lets hope a lovely BFP is in store for you.

Hi to everyone else, will catch up with you all tommorrow once i have read back a few pages.

love

Blossom xxx


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone, just a quick post as I'm running late

Kate,      so sorry for your news and the uncertainty. Take care and have a good time away. 

CJ - everything's crossed for your, stay    

Mandy- so sorry to hear about your mum    . Hope you and your friends get some good news on Friday

RB - good news on your embie 

Doodledoo - good luck today 

Libby - good luck on Friday,    your embies thaw ok and sending you  too

Miffy and Blossom - welcome to the thread. Blossom, glad to know there's another serial tester out there! Miffy, it sounds like you are doing everything right, so sorry your ET was cancelled.

Anna - thanks for the cake recipe, it sounds fantastic!

Hello and      to everyone else. We're heading off this evening and back on Friday evening for the weekend before I go to America next week (sounds so glamourous!) Take care and catch up over the weekend

Lulu
xxx


----------



## Kate...

Morning Girls,

AF Turned up this morning so now I have my answer   

mimi ~ Hope the twins have a fab birthday, Im waiting for k to wake up   

Sorry for lack of personals, will be back tonight   

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## hjanea

Kate-  sorry you are in limbo-hope things are better tomorrow.

CJ- its sounding good-everything crossed for you.

Mandy-sorry to hear about your mum. Everything crossed for friday!

Blossom-Hi,hope your embies are getting comfy.

Miffy-Hi , hope you don't have to wait too long.

Anna-that cake sounds lovely! its my mums birthday tomorrow and I'm wondering if I have time to make it today.

Libby-  Thaw and ET.

RB-everything crossed for your embie.

Hi to everyone I've missed!!

AFM-well we had a brilliant day at Chester Zoo until dd's dad realised that GCSE results were tuesday not thursday-he's a teacher, so don't ask me how he didn't know!!! Anyhow he ummed and erred and I knew he wanted to be back for his kids (school kids, not dd!!), so I said if he paid for the hotel rooms that we wouldn't be using then I was happy to go home in the evening as we would only have got 3 hours on the beach yesterday before returning for an appointment he had failed to cancel and it would've cost me £75 for mine and dd's room which is a lot to pay for a few hours on the beach. DD was upset but I made it up to her with a nice chimp from the shop (not reall!!!!) and to sleep in my bed which she loves and I hate!!! Despite this and the rain we had a great day and there was no tension and we all got on-miracle normally, nevermind the down reg!!!
I felt really shattered and washed out yesterday-don't know if I was just tired-full day out, lots of travelling and then a poor nights sleep or whether it was a side effect. But I've slept well last night and feel a bit better today. Could also have been that I've eaten rubbish for the past 2 days so back to healthy eating today and all my vitamins and supplements which I also haven't had since sunday.
DD has just got all her old baby toys out-and seems set for the day. I was wondering about the cinema today but as its nice we might have a walk somewhere-I'm sure the fresh air will do us good.
Hope everyone has a good day!
Helen.xxx


----------



## hjanea

Kate-our posts crossed-I'm so sorry.
I hope K has a good birthday and you can enjoy it despite your disappointment.
H.xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Another -ive on FR this morning, losing all hope now.  DH telling me its not over until we get the bloods result tomorrow but I think we both know what thats going to be.  I just don't get why I feel all those + symptoms seems too cruel      I'm worried something else is going on like an ectopic maybe?

CJx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

CJ - It really sounds like you're on a rollercoaster with this one, your body seems to be giving you totally contradicting signals. I'm really  that it turns out to be ++++++++++++ afteral. Trust your body and don't give up until you get the bloods. I'm thinking of you. xxx
Kate - Sorry to hear about your results hun. Stick with us though! You know we're here whenever you need to chat and I guess you'll be starting the motions again when you feel ready? I have a lot of respect for your decision to egg share. If this cycle doesn't work out for me I'm going to ask my docs about egg sharing options for me.
Helen - Glad to hear chester zoo was a success (if not a little chaotic by the sounds of it!!) If you're feeling exhausted maybe that's your body telling you somethings going on? a good sign? I hope so! xx
Mandy - I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. It must be so hard to stay emotionally strong. I find myself bursting into tears at the daftest things, I hope you are OK. On a positive note it definately sounds like you had a implantaion bleed! I really hope so!
Blossom- No I didn't ask about success rates either and I really wish I had. Although I guess if they told me that the chance was hugely reduced then I would find it hard to remain positive during this 2ww. As it is, I'm keeping my spirits up and staying hopeful.
RB - congratulations on being PUPO!!
Doodledoo - Hope today has gone well for you. xxx
AFM - Nothing to report really. Have had no spotting, no cramps, no bloating, no boobie tenderness, no heightened sense of smell or taste........ i feel totally normal. After hearing all your stories of symptoms I feel a bit 'lost'! I really have no idea what my body's doing. Every night I lie there with my hand on my stomach saying a little  to my embies and sending them sticky thoughts... !! All I can do is wait. I've been very restrained and haven't bought any pee sticks though... need to hold out at least until friday which will have been 1 week. Is that too soon?! The suspense is driving me nuts!
Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Kate...

Hi Girls,

just on to say CJ ~ hope its good news for you honey xxx

So busy so not ready back, good luck to everyone )

xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Thanks for all the good wishes girls but I'm afraid it was a BFN for me pretty much as expected.  I am down today of course but know I'll be ok in a couple of days.  Just want to get AF out of th way now so that we can plan our next go.  I spoke to the nurse and said how I'd been feeling and we agreed for me to have those symptoms it was most likely an early implant that then didn't make it - my hcg was only 1.  Yesterday I had a massive headache and sickness and same today so I can't wait to get all of these hormones out of me   

Oh well onwards and upwards!  I do hope there's a BFP on here very soon to give the rest of us some hope!  I think Mandy's next?

Love and good luck to all.

CJx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

sorry CJ xxx    sending lots of love. xxx
P.s i bought some pee sticks today. gonna find the courage to do test tomorrow morning. scared  .


----------



## CalamityJ

Thanks Anna    Hold off on the pee sticks if you can hon, way too early and you could be setting yourself up for unnecessary heartache.  I know I'm a fine one to talk but believe me once you've done one you'll be doing it every day at least once and you end up neurotic like me   

CJx


----------



## hjanea

Oh no I'm sorry CJ   .
H.xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

Calamity - Sorry hun. Hope your ok. HUGS

Anna - Good luck for 2moro. 

No news from me. Trying to get through this 2ww like a big girl but failing.    Every time we get to ET people have to come and stay. would be nice for once to just relax. Worst thing is that its people we dont know that well so cant sit back and just relax totally. Oh well, going to put on some stomach pains and time in lav and that should cover me and the wedding were attending 2moro. think so?   If anyone can think of someting a bit nicer than that fire away ok, I could do with some help. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone but Im soooo tired, way too emotional (just cried going to Morrissons simply cos I felt sad!) and expecting our guests soon. 

Good luck to anyone approaching thaw, ET and OTD. 

Take care

RB
xx


----------



## lollipops

CalamityJane- very sorry    Hope your pain eases. Take some time for some TLC.   


Afm- AF came today! So start Progynova tommorrrow! Yes,at last! 
6th Septemeber Lining Scan and consent forms.
Possibly (    ) ET- sometime between sept 12th and 16th. (please,pleasee let 1 of my 3 embies thaw)
Only one prob. They have given me 1mg Progy tablets instead of 2mg tablets,so this means I have to take 2 tablets 3 x a day instead of 1 tablet 3 x a day.Thats fine-but it means I havent got enough tablets-and couldnt get through to my clinic to organise getting more! Oh well,I will sort it tommorrow. Just glad to be  getting on with this Tx.Nervous,excited all at the same time! 

Lots of luck to all- Lolli x


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi everyone,

How are we all today? It's a public holiday today in Malaysia. I love public holidays.

CJ - sorry to hear about your results.  I hope you are OK. I did back to back FETs at the beginning of this year and was initially down about the BFN but felt hope and positivity again a few days later once the new cycle had begun. I hope it is the same for you x

Lollipops - I like how you're so happy to see AF! I know the feeling!

Rubybeth - My excuses as to why I rest and don't drink range from detoxing and special diets, to nursing a hangover from the night before, to feeling like I have the flu coming on... I also make sure that I drive to all events, so that I can use that as an excuse too! Hope the wedding is fun. Friend or relative?

Anna - seriously, don't worry about not experiencing symptoms. My cycle buddies discussed this earlier in the year. Some of us who have had BFPs in the past followed by BFNs reported that the symptoms are the same. Any symptoms that people feel are usually down to the influx of hormones from pessaries and Progynova. Not sure if you've seen this already http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233265.0;topicseen but it's worth a look for a little giggle.

Lulu - where in the US? Sounds so exciting! I haven't been to that part of the world yet. Would love to so much. Have seen lots of Asia and Europe but zero of Canada and USA.

Hi Kate, Helen, Doodledoo, Blossum, Miffy, Libby, Mandy and all the other fabulous FET girls. Hope you're all well.

xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

Thanks expat for the reassurance and the link! Made me smile! 
How is everyone today? I was going to do a test this morning but told my DH last night and he made me promise not to. Worst thing is, I know he's right! lol. But he's away working all weekend so it's just gonna be me and the dog and 2 pee sticks in the bathroom cupboard beckoning me....!! I ......must......resist....! 
Congrats Lollipops on getting back on the drugs again! 
Rubybeth, hope you're feeling better today. This 2ww is getting harder everyday isn't it?? When's your testing date? I can totally relate to what you said about how it always works out that friends and family stay over when you just need to rest or go to hospital. I'm not kidding, but it happens every time to us!! I'm not a big drinker anyway, but i usually come up with some 'antibiotic' story as to why i'm not drinking with the best of them! A whole lot of our friends who live near us all think I have a best friend in gateshead(where i have treatment) who I go to see regularly! I'm always in 2 minds about telling people the truth. One half of me wants to be totally honest, afteral I don't feel ashamed or embarrassed. In fact I think it would help if more women were open about it as you'd feel less like you were the only one (that's why this website is my saviour!). On the other hand, I don't want people to know because I don't want it to be the only topic of conversation. I don't want them to fire questions at me everytime i see them or for me to have to tell everyone each time it goes wrong. Most of all I don't want their pity. If people ask about when we are going to have a family (which they do) I just say we're enjoying married life as a couple before settling down with kids. 
oooh that was a bit of a rant..sorry! hope you are all well. I am going crazy (as you may have guessed!!)
        to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982

Hi ladies,

Very sorry for the lack of personals.  Will catch up over the weekend.

My friends came round today and we tested together: BFN  :-(

I'm totally gutted.  They put on a brave face but I know they're gutted, too.

OTD is Monday but we're not holding out much hope that it'll change.  As it was a natural cycle, today is 15dpo and we used a First Response, and not even the faintest hint of a line  :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## lollipops

Mandy - So Sorry   
As you say its not your official test date. But like you say you are 15dpo. so understand you feel its failed. still test again on Monday- you never know. 
Take Care of yourself and your friends.


----------



## lulu72

hello everyone

Mandy, CJ and Kate - so so sorry, sending you all     . TX is just too cruel to be true. Please take care of yourselves and do something special this weekend.

Lolli, yeay for AF!

Anna - stay away from the pee sticks     are watching you! I agree about not really wanting to tell people - after all they don't broadcast that they're having some    when they are trying do they!!! I've gone with the antibiotics / driving / getting migraines as my excuses. I know there's some speculation from my team at work that I am pregnant - hopefully at some point I will be!

RB, sending you a    . Hope you enjoy the wedding, and I suggest coming down with a nasty bug that you don't want pass on so that you need to keep yourself tucked up in bed watching trashy tv and away from your guests if you decide you've had enough! I always find though that the things I am least looking forward to, turn out ok, so hoping the same holds for you

Mandy - I am off to Boston. I've been before (both times with work). It's a lovely city, quite European compared to the rest of the US. Once I've cleared security, I'll relax and enjoy myself (I have to take my needles in my hold baggage, so getting to the airport mega early in the hope that I'll miss my colleague and avoid any questions about why I am injecting myself!) - can't say I am looking forward to having to wake up at 2am each morning whilst I am out there to do my jabs though!

Hope everyone has a super weekend. We had a great time in Herefordshire, now feeling very relaxed and chilled out

love and  to everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## hjanea

So sorry Mandy-hope it changes for monday.
Helen.xxx


----------



## lisa n

mandy     sorry to hear that will    for you on monday too xx lisa n


----------



## RubyBeth

Mandy - So sorry to hear your news. Really hope that it does change by Monday. Its such a wonderful thing your doing that I think you deserve it. 

Well as it turned out I didn’t need an excuse why I wasn’t drinking. It was a quiet wedding and our guests were fantastic. They looked after themselves and didn’t want me running around after them - phew! The wedding was ‘unique’, DH family NOT mine   , soooo glad of that! Only problem was finding clothes, my belly is so swollen, really round. I really did look pregnant!!! Like Anna said that’s mostly the reason I don’t tell people were having IVF, I don’t want their pity when it hasn’t worked. Like you though I sometimes think it would help if I were honest. Why do people still feel like they can go on and on about us being next. Saying would certainly shut the buggars up.

Sorry for lack of personals but as our guests have gone and it’s a beautiful day I want to peg the sheets out! 

Love and luck to everyone

RB
XX


----------



## CalamityJ

Mandy -    so sorry for you and your friends, really hoping for a change for Monday   

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I felt progressively worse on thursday but once I'd had a good cry I started to look forwards.  AF has not yet put in an appearance and I'm not sure if thats going to make me feel better or worse but at least once it has arrived I can get back onto the clinic to plan our next FET.  Had some long debates with DH about maybe putting back 2 next time but we're so scared we'd end up with twins, I know that sounds insane but our situation is complicated and it would put huges amounts of strain financially and otherwise on us and we're worried that our DS would lose out too.

To cheer ourselves up we decided to spoil DS a bit this weekend and had a blitz on e-bay and are now off out to pick up a garden playhouse and a little tykes car 

  for some positive news on this thread soon, hopefully for on monday for Mandy   

Have a good weekend all   

CJx


----------



## Bluebell9

Can I jump on this thread please? We had FET with our remaining 2 embryos on 13th August - turns out Friday 13th was unlucky for us as I tested this morning and got a   , so gutted!!

Sorry to see more negative results on this thread, sorry Kate, Mandy & CJ, hope you'e doing okay! CJ well done to pick yourself up, its hard isn't it.

I'm determined not to fall apart this time, we can't afford a full cycle for quite some time so need to focus on getting us both as healthy as possible & trying naturally again for a while.

Bluebellx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi lovely ladies,

How are we all today?

Hi Bluebell - it's lovely to have you with us.  I wish that it was for different circumstances.  Hope you are doing OK x

Mandy - really hoping for a different result for you on Monday.  You can see how behind you we all are.

Lulu - I remember now!  Boston!  You did say that.  How exciting.  I watch Boston Legal, does that count?

Well I'm not sure if now is the time to say as everyone seems a little down.  I haven't told anyone because I wanted to take some time to prepare myself for the worst case scenario.  On Wednesday I had my blood test and didn't expect the results until Thursday, but my Dr called when we were in the carpark to say that I had an HcG reading of 95.  Once bitten, twice shy and all that so DH and I are disappointingly just being really scared and hardly joyful at all.  I get another blood test next Wednesday, so we'll see then if it's progressing.  Please don't get excited, as if you get excited, I'll get excited and I don't want to get excited!  

I'm crazy, aren't I?

Anyway, just thought I would mention it as I want to give people hope as I've had 3 negative IVF cycles already this year and I completely lost hope having an FET after failing at a fresh transfer a few months ago.

Me, me, me.  Sorry everyone.  

Hope you are enjoying your weekend.  I hear it's a long weekend in the UK?


----------



## lisa n

expat_in_kl - thought you might need      and will    that your levels will rise and go through the roof! when was your otd? xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

THIS IS FOR YOU EXPAT!!
                                                                                                
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## hjanea

Expat- I'm sorry but I can't help being excited for you. Everything crossed for wednesday and then we can celebrate properly!!!

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM-well I've been so hormonal that i think downreg is definately working!! I'vebeen so undecided about work and sicktime and my 2ww and I really wanted to not be off sick but do light duties. However I went to work yesterday (elderly care ward) to find that we have a lot of heavy patients at the moment and that my boss who has been on longterm sick is returning in a couple of weeks and has already been on the ward being VERY confrontational and its going to be extremely stressful, so after talking to several collegue/friends and my mum (who doesn't do sick!LOL!!) I've decided that I need to put myself first and take the 2ww off sick-so long as my gp will oblige!!  After fretting about it all day yesterday I feel so much better today. Just looking forward to ringing my nurse on tuesday-hope she's in early- and getting my scan sorted out now.


----------



## lollipops

Expat- I totally undderstand how you feel- you don't want to tempt fate or jinx it.
So just sending you a huge   and millions of        for wednesday (bet its going to seem a long wait, so pop on here and we will help pass the time)

Much love Lolli xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Expat      totally understand you're nervous so thank you for sharing it with us and its so good to hear from you    I hope you get through the next few days without going completely insane   

Bluebell   so sorry to hear you got a BFN, its good that you can have another fresh cycle even if you have to wait awhile.

Helen, I hope your GP signs you off, cry a little if you have to   

AFM AF has arrived and as expected made me feel a little bit blue again and now I have to wait until Tuesday before I can call the clinic but at least its a step in the right direction.

CJx


----------



## Mimi27

Hello all   

I have just got back from Robin Hood country, I so need to catch up with everyone,  I am gona work my way through the thread and do personals in the AM   

mimi x


----------



## M2M

Morning lovely FET ladies. 

Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I've had a lot going on. I managed to pass my driving test this week, which is such a massive weight off my shoulders. I've been learning to drive and sitting tests throughout my treatment (failed two tests, the first of which was during my fresh cycle in May)  so now I've passed I can concentrate properly on treatment.

I have updated your Hall of Fame here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241395.msg3890633#msg3890633 - as always, please let me know if there are any mistakes or anything needs adding. 

I'm so sorry to hear your news *Mimi*, *CalamityJ*, *Kate *and *Bluebell*.  Absolutely gutted for you girls - so sorry.   And *Mandy*, I really hope your result changes by tomorrow.   

*Expat*, I won't update you on the list yet until it's all "official" but I can't help getting excited for you!    

Welcome to all the newbies and GOOD LUCK!!!   

I hope everyone else is doing okay and those on the 2WW are coping okay. I have my baseline scan tomorrow and then I think I start on the Estradiol Valerate patches - has anyone else taken these?


----------



## lulu72

M2M - congratulations on passing your driving test!! 
Expat -    for your embie, trying not to get too excited for you as requested!

love to everyone else, have a great day, off to start packing now...

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Good morning FET Ladies!

How are we all?
All well I hope   

Expat - How you feeling today? Roll on wednesday!!    

M2M- Thankyou for updating our Hall of Fame. Well done on passing your test! Something I need to crack on with! Me and driving are a big 'no,no'!  I have not heard of the patches before? I am on the tablets.  

HJeanea- I agree, take the 2ww off...especially if you feel its going to be a hard,stressful time at work.  


AFM- so very tired today- these progynova tablets are wiping me out! Is this normal ladies? 
done the cleaning today, only to find out DH is going to hang 2 new doors upstairs and totally mess the house up again! Damn men and their tools!!!

lolli.xxx


----------



## hjanea

M2M-well done!!!  

Lolli-on no-both to men!  !!! and the progynova-I was hoping it might perk me up when I start it!

Mandy-everything crossed for tomorrow.    !

I have yet another headache. Day 8 of having one-I'm hoping the progynova might stop them too!!!

Listened to my Zita cd for the first time the other day-it was very relaxing. Sounds awful to be wishing dd back to school but I'm so looking forward to some me time so I can listen to it in peace and really relax.
Going to a small village show this afternoon, and at work tomorrow. Just hoping my nurse is able to scan me on tuesday when I ring-I'll be on day 13 of downreg then.
Hope everyone has a good day.
Helen.xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

CJ - Take care of yourself   

Bluebell - Welcome, hoping in a change in luck for you soon. 

Ex pat - Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Roll on Wed!!! Trying not to get tooo excited!!!!   

Hjanea - Think its wise that your taking the 2ww off. My policy is never look back and regret things. Hope you get your scan on Tues.

Mimi - Hope you enjoyed Notts. We have friends there and love going up. Nice break isn’t it?

M2M - Good luck for scan 2moro. Congrats on passing driving test, what a difficult time to learn though!! List looks lovely, thanks.

Lollipops - my DH takes years to get around to doing anything DIYish so he can bloody roll in it if he wanted. LOL. Know what you mean though. I always feel wiped out doing all this. Feet up 2nite.

Well im all over the shop today. I was just ok this morning, listened to my IVF relaxation CD (never thought I’d hear myself saying that! But heck Id do anything if I though it would help) and was so chilled, after that I hit rock bottom and cried at any little thing and now I’m normal again. I use the word normal loosely! Back to work on Wed and dreading it. Trust me to be back in work on the testing end of my 2ww. 

Hope everyone is ok. Good luck to the testers, thawers and Eters.

RB
xx


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone

RubyBeth, take care of yourself and hope that all goes well when you're back at work. Just seen from your signature that you are seeing Dr Nduwke in Nov (well, hopefully you won't have to      ) My clinic have just referred me to see him also. Fingers crossed for us both

Helen, hope you had a relaxing time at the show

Lollipops - I've been knackered since being on both the buserelin and the progynova - one of the joys of tx I think. Hope your energy levels start increasing as your body gets used to the drugs

Bluebell, welcome and    

Mimi,  and CJ, hope you are both doing ok,     to you both

Mandy, thinking about you this week,    that your test turns out to be positive

Expat, everything crossed for the HCG test this week

Hope everyone else is ok. I'll be back next week (no access whilst I'm away). I've just discovered that there's some very good shopping in Heathrow's T5, so I'll be doing my best not to spend for England whilst waiting for my flight tomorrow! It's 30 degrees and sunny in Boston, hurrah!

 

Lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

LuLu and Rubybeth=

I too am at Care Notts - during my last cycle I too was under the care of Dr Nduwke. He seems to be very high profile in the fertility world- Just a little hard to understand if I remember rightly(accent wise). I only met him twice,the rest of the time I saw the nurses. Hope your tx's go well at Care.

Much luck girls. xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

Hello ladies, sorry I've been off the radar for a few days, but my emotions have been all over the place. Last week I was feeling pretty positive about everything, but for reasons I seem unable to control I'm feeling more and more like this hasn't worked. I just feel so 'normal' and it sounds mad but this in itself is enough to worry me! My (.)(.) last week were looking distinctly Pam Anderson but even they've returned to their original size! Normally I'd go out for a run to clear my head but I'm scared to do any phsyical exercise just in case..... I think I am actaully going a bit  !
How are you all? 
Lulu have a brilliant time in Boston!! 
CJ I Hope you're Ok huni xx  
Bluebell welcome to this thread (the ladies here are so supportive) I hope you are not too sad about your result and I wish you heaps of good luck on your journey ahead.
Helen, I agree with Rubybeth I think it's a good idea to give yourself the 2ww off work. You can give your body the best chance that way.
Rubybeth - I laughed about your IVF Cd! did your hospital give it to you?! I agree, I'd try anything too if i thought it would help! Speaking of which,  I went to an international market today in my local town and there was a guy there selling healing crystals, now that's not normally my thing but i found myself being drawn into the tent. He had a little book of all their different meanings and i looked up the ones that were meant to help fertility. I didn't say to him what i was looking for, but picked out 4 stones. After paying i was just about to leave when he handed me a different, beautiful, crystal and wispered 'this is for abundance'. Now, maybe he was able to tell from the stones i picked out, i don't know, but it was a lovely jesture and I can't help feeling that maybe this is a good omen?
Expat - I have been thinking of you and sending lots of      for wednesday. Good luck!! xxx
M2M well done on passing your test! I hope your baseline scan went as planned today. Also, thank you for all the effort you put into the hall of fame!
Lollipops - ha ha I hope your DH didn't make too much chaos!! Mine is chopping wood out in the garden as i type! 
Good luck and love to everyone else. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking for some support/advice here..i am 10dp3dt of 2 embies and i have to confess that i poas yesterday 9dp3dt and it was    i am not due to test until 5th sept and i know i was stupid to test early!!!!   

I did another internet cheapie today and again bfn....but i have just looked...or should i say scrutinised both tests and i am sure my eyes are playing tricks on me....or my brain...but i'm sure i can see the minutest (??sorry sp) hint of a 2nd line...although i am sure i am wrong...no one else can see it, but you have to look really really really carefully!!!!

Any idea's ladies.....do you think these are simply evap lines and i am getting my hopes up slightly??

I would have thought by now i would have had a distinguishable line if it was positive...why oh why did i do it? please, please send in the       

i'm going crazy now...but serves myself right eh

Sorry for the me post...will catch up with you all lter, just had to get it off my chest and i'm at work on my break (hence the quick me post)

hi to everyone....come on ladies anyone used these tests before and got evap lines or very, very very feint 2nd line

Blossom xxx


----------



## lollipops

Blossom- Arhh hunny, your in real limbo now arent you! Stay away from another pee stick    - its only messing with your mind. T
Try and look at it this way - we are given an official test date for a reason - so don't take these results too seriously. I mean if you really CAN see a faint line on them , then thats great, but if your doubting what you can actually see then don't get too disheartened, just wait until your official test date. (I know I am probably going to have to eat my own words if I get on to my 2ww!). Its so bloody hard the 2ww- all we want is an answer asap. But either way you have tested too early and you will get a true answer in a few wee days. Try and hold on til then 

Anna- I think we all understand how you feel  and feeling like you going barking  is normal too! We all want some big sign to slap us in the face to show us its worked - but it doesnt work that way,really wish it did! whens your OTD? Hope you havent got too much longer to wait . sending you a big  and some   

Rubybeth- sorry to here your emotions are all over the shop! The 2ww is probably the worst part of it all! I hope work passes your last few days by quickly, although its a shame your at work when your OTD is coming up. whens your OTD? sending you a big  too! hang in there!   

AFM - My progynova tablets are making me so sleepy all the time- getting abit annoyed that i cant shake this drowsiness off! Work tommorrow will be fun! Oh well,work passes the time quicker I suppose.
A lady on another thread on here got her BFP this morn. I am so happy for her- I cycled with her last year and its so reassuring that she got a BFP- shows this madness does actaully work. Lets hope we get lots more BFP's!


----------



## nevergiveuphope

My OTD lollipops is 6th sept. I'm very nervous but am holding out on the pee sticks! 
Oh Blossom hun! It was too early to test and you mustn't get down hearted about it as it's not going to be an accurate result. Don't get me wrong, the urge to test each morning is almost too much to resist but i know it's not going to help my emotions if i do and it's a BFN i know i'd just end up testing every day! Please, please don't feel too sad, afteral you may well be pregnant!! Just stay with it and keep your hopes up. Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982

Sorry for the lack of personals.

Today was OTD but as expected ... BFN :-(

And just to seal the deal, af arrived this morning.

I really hope this is the last neg for this group and you can all celebrate wonderful BFPs over the coming days and weeks.

I will continue to lurk if you don't mind and see how you all get on.

Wishing you all the luck in the world x

Mandy xxx


----------



## hjanea

So sorry Mandy. You were doing such a wonderful thing. I hope next time all goes well for you and your friends.
Helen.xxx


----------



## lisa n

mandy - im sorry      i know how your feeling sweetie i too tested BFN today    lisa n x


----------



## Bluebell9

Blossom - you're way too early to test, don't lose hope hon!

Mandy & Lisa - so so sorry for your negatives, hope you're all doing okay                  

Bluebell xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi everyone,

It's a public holiday here in Malaysia today.  Independence Day - 53 years since they freed themselves from those pesky Brits   

Mandy - I was really sad to read your news.  Where to from here?  Please let your friends know how much we were all    for them.

Blossum - I'm with Anna and Lolli, it ain't over 'til it's over.  Try really hard to relax.  It's so stressful isn't it?

Lollipops - Progynova makes me tired too.  How many mg a day are you on?  Do you have any other side effects?  I have a slightly bloated stomach.  I'm still on 6mg a day (down from 10mg whilst trying to build up a lining).

Anna and Rubybeth - loving the sound of the crystals and relaxation CD!  A lady from work gave me a printout of information about a naturopath in Australia for when we go back, who is known as 'the babymaker'.  I wouldn't normally go in for this sort of thing but DH and I agreed we'd check it out as anything is worth a shot! 

Lulu - hoping that Boston is loads of fun for you and those 2am wake-ups aren't too nasty!  Look forward to hearing from you when you get back.

M2M - thank you for your kind words.  Will let you know in around 48 hours whether you can get excited for me!  Congrats on your driving test   

Hi Helen, Mimi, CJ, Lisa and everyone else!!

Nothing to report from my end.  All very quiet here.  Have only had to go to work once out of the past 5 days so have been working my way through the DVDs that I bought for the 2ww.  DH has been cooking up a storm this evening with pumpkin lasagne.  Jamie Oliver has made cooking for men cool and for that I thank him!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

So sorry - Kate, CJ, Mandy and Bluebell.

I hope you are all well, come on we need some BFP's on here please, I am losing all faith in FET.

Lulu - Thanks

EX-Pat - I think that could be good news - fingers crossed!

M2M - Well done on driving test, I've not had any patches no.

AFM - FET was on Fri 27th, 2 X 4 day embies transferred, as they are 4 days old embryologist said we can test after only 10 days, so as it is already Monday only 1 week to go now. 1 embi was already starting to become a Blastocyst at 4 days.  I don't think I can wait until Monday though, if it is bad news prefer to hear at the weekend.

Take care everyone

Libby xx


----------



## always

Mandy, so sorry for your news. You are doing such an amazing thing for your friends as well. Life is soo pants!  

Libby, congrats on the two good embies, not long to wait but try and stay away till monday!

Anna .. keep away from the tests   

AFM  - 2 little embies are being thawed tomorrow and we are due in at 1.15 so fingers crossed. Taking the afternoon off then back to work Thursday, then Friday we are heading off to Holland for a week with hubby work and me tagging along! I am off work so thats all that matters and hopefully the time will fly by!

WIshing everyone else lots of luck xxxxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Hey All

Mandy - I'm so so sorry that you got a BFN, for you and your friends it seems even more cruel when you are trying to do such a wonderful thing, I hope you are all ok    will you be trying again?

Lisa - I'm so sorry about your BFN too   what are your plans?

Expat - without getting excited,   I am really hoping you get a good result tomorrow    

Libby - your embies sound good, not long until Monday in reality but I'm sure it seems soooooooo long away   

Always - good luck with the thaw and your time away, I'm sure that will help the 2ww madness

M2M - congrats on passing your driving test!

RubyBeth, Helen, Lulu, Lollipops, Anna, Bluebell   hope you're all doing ok   

Wow this thread has really grown and everyone is at such varying stages its hard to keep up, so apologies if I have missed anyone!

AFM I called the clinic today to plan my next FET.  I was all geared to have another go in September but they're insisting on a physical and emotional 3 week break - frustrating but understandable.  The 1st week they offered me I couldn't do so it was pushed back another week.  So I have a baseline scan at the end of Sep with ET on 15/10.  It seems so long away but I'm hoping its a good sign that my OTD will be on DH's birthday (my OTD with DS was on my birthday).  I must admit I'm kinda looking forward to a few hormone-free weeks this month and I think DH is too   

Keep the faith ladies!

CJx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All--

CJ- so glad you are having a little break between tx. Much luck for your next Tx. It will soon come round.  

Expat- Yeah its horrid this progynova making us so tired, Not fun at all! I too am on 6mg a day.

Firebolt- awww so very very sorry  

Anna- Eeekk not long til OTD- hang in there!  

Alway- fingers crossed for the big thaw!    for you!   

Libby- great news on the ebies- fingers crossed for the 2ww.  

To everyone whatever stage your at......lots of luck. xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Calamity - are you doing a natural FET or medicated hun? just interested in case i need to do another. But mine is medicated so i wonder if i will have to wait longer

I would (if i do get a BFN) start as soon as i can.

Does anyone know how long you have to wait?

Blossom xxx


----------



## lisa n

morning all

well i tested again this moring and its still a    so game over for me this time    

   to all who need one today x

calamity - sorry for you too sweetie    its hard, good luck with you next fet as for me we have no more frosties left so i think a fresh cycle is in order   

Blossom - keep the faith hun sending you     

lisa n xx


----------



## hjanea

Aw Lisa, I'm so sorry.

Always-good luck with thaw and transfer.

CJ-thats not very long to wait-I too would be interested in whether thats medicated or not.

AFM-yet another headache this morning-I'm hoping this'll be the last one after starting the hrt yesterday. Last day of dd's hols today so we are going out, probably cinema and McDs-I've been pondering going to the coast but its a long way to drive. I might give her the choice if my headache goes.
Hope everyone has a good day.
  to those that want one.
Helen.xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Lisa, big, big cyber hugs to you     

I tested again today 4 days early and still a   i have lost all faith in it happening now as yesterday was my day 28 when AF would have arrived and First response say its 99% reliable on day period due.
I know its an artificial cycle but after 15dpo if i was going to get a BFP i would have (mine have always showed BFP at 6-7dpt

Oh well, will still carry on with meds in case i have a miracle embie in there!!!

God we need more positive ends on this thread......come on you girlies still in the 2ww and all you just about to join the 2ww...you can do it!!!!!!

Blossom xxx


----------



## always

Hi Ladies 
Just a quick drop in to say the embies have thawed 100% so we are set for 1.15pm transfer... come on you embies... ystick in there for us and get big and strong!....please?   

Blossom, do not give up hope, i tested 5 days early previously and got a BFN and then went on to get the BFP. Hang tight and stay away from the pee sticks!   
Hope everyone else is well
xxxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Always..... congratulations on your embies thawing 100%!!!!      

Good luck with ET and welcome to the 2ww

Blossom xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

*Blossom and Helen* - my cycles are always medicated as I don't have any natural ones due to premature menopause (age 20 grrrrrr) so I can start with a baseline scan anytime the clinic allow me to!

*Always* - congrats on the thaw, that's fabulous! Good luck with ET 

*Lisa* - so sorry  its been really bleak on here this last couple of weeks hasn't it, at least we have plenty of support. Best of luck with your fresh cycle 

CJx


----------



## Jane108

Hi I am new to FF, I am currently in the 2WW I had 3 frosties thawed on 23rd August, all 3 survived and 2 were transferred, one of these had also started to hatch (which I hope is a good sign) as these were day 5 Blastocysts, I really hope that these stay with me,  I am due to test on Saturday 4th September but it is a really long painful wait.

I now have everything crossed for a


----------



## libby79

HI everyone,

Jane - welcome to the 2 ww! My OTD is Monday so fingers crossed!   

Always - well done on the thaw, hope FET goes well today.  

CJ - Take care and good luck for Sept/October.  

Lisa N - So sorry again, I think we are both on the Midsummer Miracles board.  

Blossom - I am so sorry.  

Oh dear I don't think we have had any BFP's on this thread yet     

Take care

Libby xx


----------



## Jane108

Hi Libby,

Thank you, I have my fingers crossed for you on Monday also.  Good Luck.

Lets hope this thread receives some BFP's very soon.

Baby Dust   to all of the ladies waiting for a BFP.


----------



## M2M

Oh dear, I am so sorry to all the poor ladies on here with a  ... like some of the others have said, it makes you sort of lose hope in FET a little bit.  Surely we're due one soon!? 

*Blossom* - So sorry  but the result may still change, so I'm not updating you on the list until your OTD! I will keep everything crossed that it changes for you.    
*always* - I really hope ET went well and you are now PUPO!   

*Lisa* - Soooo sorry.  I am gutted for you.
*Jane* - Welcome and good luck!   

Hugs for everyone else.  I am doing okay with the Buserelin and Evorel patches. I changed my patch for the first time last night and it didn't half hurt when I pulled the old one off my thigh!  Getting a bit of a rash around the edges but it's not too bad. I've used both my thighs now and will be going for both my bum cheeks for the next two patches, so there'll be 6 days between each area. That's not too bad and will give each part of my body time to recover! I have my lining scan on 10th September and hopefully ET will be the following week.   

I have updated our Hall of Fame here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241395.msg3890633#msg3890633 though it doesn't make for very happy reading at the moment.  Come on you remaining girlies... let's brighten up that list with some nice shiny  s!!!


----------



## nevergiveuphope

I'm trying I promise!!!      for sunday.xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Come on Anna!!! give this thread the news it so badly needs       
sending you lots of baby dust and sticky, sticky vibes.

M2M thats fine about not updating the first page....don't want to tempt fate !!!!    

I too am loosing faith in FET, i have 2 frosties left and unsure what to do?

Jane welcome to the thread, when is your OTD? you have got 2 good blasts there!!

Blossom xxxx


----------



## RubyBeth

Lulu - I keep hearing good things about George Ndukwe so hopefully he will be what’s needed if this doesn’t work out for either of us hey. 

Lollipops - The sleepiness is one of the hardest things I found when early on in a cycle. People just don’t understand do they? Don’t suppose they would really cos I don’t tell them anything! 

Anna - No my hosp did not give me CD a friend gave it to me. it’s a specific IVF one as well so its good. I laughed at your crystal comment. Do you know why I laughed though? I already have them! Want to hear something worse? Last cycle I wore orange knickers continuously through til OTD (did have a few pairs not same ones!) as orange is meant to be the colour of fertility. This all comes from something called colour therapy. Crazy aren’t I? Really hoping the crystals work and def worth trying something different that doesn’t cost the earth. Where are you going to put them?

Blossom - Your OTD date is the same as mine. Its hard getting a BFN isn’t it? Your heart breaks but you cant still stop hoping that it was too early either can you? I really hope that things will change.

Mandy - HUG. Sorry hun. Thinking of you and your friends.

Lisa n - Hope your ok. Take care of yourself.

Expat - the ‘baby maker‘ sounds worth a try. I would anyhow. Whats to lose is the way I look at it. Good luck if you do go.

Libby - Fingers crossed for whenever you do test hun. 

Always - Glad today went well. Enjoy Holland. 

CJ - I know a break will be hard but hopefully it will do you the world of good. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Hjanea - How you feeling now? Headache gone? 

Jane - Fingers crossed for your OTD, not long now is it?

M2M - Glad to know things are going well for you. Fingers crossed the board does start to pick up soon with BFP’s. Thanks again for doing it. 

Good luck to everyone I have missed. 

3 birth announcements and 1 pregnancy today. Boy do I feel happy!    Clapping and smiling away while your heart is breaking is so hard isnt it. I just know this cycle hasnt worked and dread testing day cos I know it will all be over. If I used a 10miu test 2moro morning would that be reliable? Or would you wait until OTD. Dont know what to do.

Thanks Ladies

RB
xx


----------



## lollipops

Rubybeth- Dr Ndukwe is good- I had him last time I had IVF.  Feel    for you hearing all those baby announcments. Its so hard to keep smiling when inside its ripping you apart. But you know what, we will only become stronger from this. We will get there eventually....we just have to try abit harder than most.  

Blossom-sorry hun but all my fingers and toes crossed that this result changes, its still not your OTD.  

M2M- Oooh! those pesky patches sound like they hurt!  Hope by spreading them out it will mean your not pulling them off already tender skin.   

Jane- sounds like you have some lovely embies with you. All the luck in the world for your OTD  

Always- thats great news about the thaw- what a relief hey?Did you mean you were having ET today? If so how are you now?

Lisa- so very very sorry    no words just      for you. x

Hjanea- how was macdonalds and cinema hun? Did dd enjoy?

To all I may have missed. I am sorry! Having a tired day today. Need my bed soon me thinks.

Much love ladies. xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

RB and Lolli - totally understand what you mean about baby announcements!  Do you remember that scene from Bridget Jones' diary, when she is having dinner with the 'smug marrrieds'?  I think that there is such a thing as 'smug pregnants'.  All that "And when will it be your turn?" rubbish.  So annoying!!  Not all women of course, but some.  I'm working with one at the moment, who is 17 weeks.  She's driving me (and other people I found out recently) up the wall!

Blossum - I know what you mean about losing faith in FETs. I've had 3 this year and been on threads with ladies and there have been lots of negatives, but there have been positives and it's really nice when they come around.

M2M - a question if I may (and you can tell me to go away and stop being nosey if you want to)...how did you and DP decide that it was going to be you to have the treatment?  Was it an easy decision to reach?  I always wonder about those couples where both girls are ttc.  I imagine it must get quite competitive!

Wow Libby and Jane, not long now!   

always - How are you feeling after the transfer?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Thank you all for you kind words of support and good wishes for yesterday's blood test.  Your postive vibes were well received and obviously worked as my HCG has gone up to 3008!  Mt Dr gave me a scan and said that the embryo has burrowed in and is now a whopping 2mm!  I so hope it holds on.  

OK M2M, I'm feeling brave.  Update me!!

Expat xxxxxx


----------



## always

Hello Ladies

Expat -  not feeling too bad, am on loads of different drugs this time round, so just trying to get my head round them all and when I am to take them etc. Lucikly most of them do not realy matter what time of day! Didnt sleep to great last night! How are you feeling now? 

Lollipops - yes et yesterday, was abit painful but i think i was quite tense.. you would think i would be used to it now!!

Rubybeth - stay away from those test sticks unitl test day... its just not worth it!   ... can you tel me the same in a week or so too though!! lol Fingers crossed for you.. keep strong!

Best go do some work, so hope everyone else is doing well and keeping strong!


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

I hope you are well.

Jane - How are you getting on on 2ww? Not long to go now!

Anna - Fingers crossed for Sunday.

Ruby Beth - I hope you are ok.

Expat - When is OTD? You said embryo had burrowed in already and is 2mm - does that mean you have a BFP?

AFM- 2 ww is driving me mad! I managed not to test early today but very tempted, I am convinced it is all over now so just want to get on with my life, as there are no BFP's on this thread!!

Take care everyone

Libby xx


----------



## CalamityJ

*CONGRATULATIONS EXPAT*   

AT LAST WE HAVE SOME POSITIVE NEWS

SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU, WELL DONE

All the best
CJxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Expat CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!   

   WAHOO AT LAST A    

XXXXXXXX


----------



## RubyBeth

Expat - Fantastic news!!!    Definately what this thread needed. 

RB
XX


----------



## nevergiveuphope

woop woop expat!! I am so thrilled for you!!! You have really restored my faith in FET and so here's a little token of my appreciation!
                             spin spin spin spin
Good luck with your journey from here on. I'll be thinking of you! Will you stay in touch and let us know that everythings going well? xxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9

Congratulations Expat, that's really brilliant news!!!     

You must be thrilled, and to have seen your little one too     

Ladies still to test - hopefully this is a turning point for this thread and hopefully its    from here on!!!!

Love to everyone

Bluebell x


----------



## hjanea

Fantastic news Expat!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## hjanea

Morning all!!
Quick question-has anybody had discomfort in their ovaries, like ov pains but not as severe (if you get them),  after starting lining stimulation? I've only had 3 doses of progynova and had these feelings all night.
helen.xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Hi Helen,

Yes i had them, but mine were only on one side at a time really bizarre feeling, kind of a similar feeling as to when i started stimming on my fresh cycle,but not as bad.

I thought it was just me who had them, as no-one else had!!!

Blossom xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your lovely wishes.  Had a huge smile on my face from all of your support.  Thank you    xxx

Helen - are you in pain or are they just twinges?  I sometimes find that I have had little twinges here and there, but then I took a 3 month break before this cycle (wasn't coping too well after 3 BFNs in a row) and noticed that I even had them then    .  This made me think that I've probably always had twinges down there but had never been so focussed on the area before!!

Libby - hoping that the weekend doesn't make the 2ww worse!  Try and stay busy but relaxed     

I'm off to Book Club tonight.  I have a crazy alcoholic neighbour who gatecrashed our most recent regular meeting.  Some people like her and think she's funny, but some of us aren't so kind-hearted (ie me!!), so we're forming a splinter group!  It's our first meeting tonight to decide on our next book.

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend.
xxx


----------



## libby79

Morning all

EX-Pat - Congratulations, what fantastic news, at last the only BFP on this thread so far!!   

Helen - I've had no problems with Progynova but Cyclogest make me bloated and slight twinges!   

AFM - I have managed to keep away from testing   ! Still going crazy though, don't think I can last the weekend!!!

Take care everyone

Libby xx


----------



## hjanea

Thankyou Blossom for putting my mind at rest-I thought something must be going wrong!!!
I do usually get ov pains anyway which is why these were worrying me.
Expat-hope you have a good meeting without your gatecrasher!! Bet you are walking on air!!
H.xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all- hope your well

Expat- yay girl!!!!   Brill news!!! Enjoy your 'x alcholic' book club meeting!  

Libby- well done,keep them tests at bay!  

blossom/hjanea- I have had some twinges now . I am on day 9 of progy. Least we arent alone in our wierd lining sensations!  

Anyone I have missed I do apologise. Its been a long week. I'm abit scatter brained


----------



## Blossom2324

Morning lovely ladies,

Well as expected it is a   for us      

I have rung the clinic with the result and i can stop all medications.

Lets hope and pray for some more positivity on here ladies, come on.

Love Blossom xxxx


----------



## Bluebell9

Blossom I'm so sorry to hear that, hope you are okay           x


----------



## Blossom2324

Thanks Bluebell,

Yes i'm ok, just a bit down, i guess i knew the day of ET when my embies lost cells, i could see the look on the embryologists face...i guess i was negative all the way through which eased the blow at the end.

How are you hun??
What are your plans now?

Blossom x


----------



## CalamityJ

Blossom - sorry hon    you're bound to be down and you're entitled to it.  Have you got something good to look forward to? I can thoroughly recommend treating yourself to a little something like a facial or a manicure.

Take care
CJx


----------



## tinydancer811

Blossom            Hope you are OK sweetie.  BFNs are just the pits.

I too have analysed what my Dr and embryologist said.  The look on their faces and the words that they would say.  I would go over and over it in my head.

I'm with CJ, treat yourself to something nice.  I have also found that getting horrendously drunk can be helpful (and eating a huge pile of lysterialicious cheese).     

Look after yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Thanks expat and cj,

We are going to go and do some retail therapy now and i am buying the biggest bottle of wine for tonight to go with our indian takaway......and might even treat myself to a new york cheesecake all to myself!!!!!!!!

I gave my little man a very big hug this morning (he is 10 months old) and told him i was sorry i couldn't give him his little playmate just yet....but i will!!!!!!

I will be keeping a close eye on you all and you never know we may cycle again together...i have 2 embies left and want to start asap.....anyone any ideas how long you have to wait after medicated fet before starting again??

blossom xxx


----------



## hjanea

Aw no Blossom, I'm so sorry.


----------



## tinydancer811

Blossom - I used to start immediately.  AF would come 3 days after the BFN and I would start Progynova and 3 weeks later have another ET.  I guess it will depend on your clinic, but I don't think there is a medical reason to have a break.  I think some prefer you to have a month in between.  Keep us posted x


----------



## CalamityJ

Hi Blossom

I wanted to start again on Monday (having got a BFN on 26/ but was advised to wait at least 3 weeks.  I think this was good advice actually not least because AF hasn't quite finished yet, expat's right in that I don't think there is a medical reason more of an emotional one.  I'm booked in for ET 15/10, starting progynova again in 4 weeks.

My DS is 18 months and I was the same as you, really sorry that I hadn't managed to hang on to his sibling-embryo.  TBH I'm not sure it makes a BFN any easier by already having a LO because we know exactly what we've lost and I felt guilty like I'd let DS down.

Maybe we'll be cycling together, or maybe you will be a little earlier than me   

CJx


----------



## lollipops

Blossom - big     's for you hun.
Take time to heal. Its horrible getting a BFN- but like your thinking on a whole cheesecake to one's self! Go for it. Swig it down with that bottle of wine- and then dust yourself off and try again honey. Much      for any future tx's you may have.
Be good to yourself.
xxx


----------



## lulu72

hello everyone

Blossom, Mandy  and Lisa, so so sorry for your bfns, sending you all     and     for next time around.
Expat - fantastic news, I am over the moon for you  for your   

Sorry for not catching up with everyone else, feeling overwhelmed by three pages and jet lag. We managed to get out of Boston a day early to avoid the hurricane, I was getting very stressed about getting back home in time for ET! I start the joy of steroids tomorrow in anticipation!

Back tomorrow when I am hopefully a bit more awake for more personals.

have a great evening
lulu
xxx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hey ladies. well tomorrow is OTD.... I've been wishing this 2ww would go faster and now the day has almost arrived i want to stop time! I had been optimistic, then not so, then optimistic again... for no reason other than my general mood! 
Blossom I'm so sorry you got sad results, you saying that you half expected it because of your embies loosing cells has made me realise that tomorrow hasn't got a good outlook really.... (one embie lost 3 out of 4 cells, the other lost 2 out of 6 but was a bit fragmented aswell) Oh i'm just so scared! Really really want this, more than words can describe. But of course you ladies all know that, that's what we share so deeply that none of my other friends really 'get'. Hope you are all well, sorry this has been all about me, i'll be back tomorrow to let you know how i go............ here's for lots of           .
love to you all xxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Thankyou ladies for your kind words and     

Expat thanks for the advice on when to start again.

CJ wow your off again in a few weeks, i will definately be keeping my beady eye on you...well you all for that matter, maybe we will cycle together again, that would be nice.

You are so right what you said about feeling you let your DS down, i feel exactly the same.
how many embies do you have left?? We have 2 3 day embies left grade 2.

Blossom xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Oh no Anna, sorry honey, i never meant to knock your PMA    

Feel really bad now     maybe i was just being too pessamistic??

Any  embie that has 50% cell survival has a chance, i think with mine it was because they lost 1 and 3 cells and went down to a grade 3 and had not showed any sign of dividing further between the thaw and ET. 
it was the embryologist who put the doubt in my head... by saying they "still have a chance - but lower than if they had kept their cells".....but saying that i have read of babies being born after loosing half their cells........do not compare mine to yours hun, i have every faith in you for your bfp tommorrow!!!

     

I will be logging on tommorrow morning to read your news.

Good luck and    that you get your   

Blossom xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Blossom - I have 4 frosties, 3xGrade 1, 1xGrade 2, all 4-cell.  We are going for another SET with a Grade 1 and if that fails we will have a final attempt with 2 but we're very nervous about having twins, hence taking the chance on another SET first.

Anna - you've done so well hanging on for your OTD, well done.  I have everything crossed for a BFP for you tomorrow.   

Lulu - welcome back, now you are a week closer to ET!    what day is it happening?

CJx


----------



## hjanea

Anna-      for today .
H.xxx


----------



## BlueSkye1983

Hi There, I thought I would join this thread so hope you all don't mind   

I am having a FET this Friday and just wondering if anyone else is this week?

Blueskye
xx


----------



## nevergiveuphope

It was a BFN  . I wasn't that suprised I guess. I mean of course I knew there was a chance but the day i look at a pregnancy test and see a positive i will literally fall off the toilet in shock. I've cried and had a cuddle with DH and I took the dog for a walk and cried a bit more (neighbours must think i'm a total weirdo  ). But I must pick myself up, I refuse to let this get me down. I just have to focus on what i have, not what i don't have. One day it'll be my time. My docs wont be open today so i'll have to wait til tomorrow but i want to start the cycle again as soon as possible. I have no more frosties so it'll be back to the stimms and hopefully this time they will monitor me a bit more closely and I wont get so ill with OHSS. 
I just want to say thank you to all you wonderful strong women on this thread who have made me laugh and cry with your messages. You and the women on this website are such a huge support as we all take our individual, yet intertwined journeys to become mummies. We will get there in the end!
Good luck to you all, i'll be around dipping in and out of threads for a while yet...!  love anna xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Oh I am so sorry Anna.
H.xxx


----------



## lulu72

Anna -I am so so sorry, sending you     . Tx is just the cruellest thing to go through. Be kind to yourself spoil yourself and sending you      for your next cycle. 

CJ - good news that you are able to get going again - do you have dates? Fingers crossed, ET is this Wednesday (blood test on Tues to check the hormone levels and then the "wait" to hear if my embies survive the thaw on Weds morning!)

Welcome Blueskye - looks like we'll be going made on the 2ww together    

Have a good day everyone,  for some BFPs 

lulu
xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Anna - I am so so sorry honey     

I am seeing my consultant next week and i want to start again too.

We desperatly need some BFP's on here, to restore the faith in FET....come on you remaining girlies!!!!!!

Welcome Bluesky

Blossom xxx


----------



## BlueSkye1983

Anna, I am really sorry to hear about your result, sending big   to you and lots of       , lulu is right and make sure you spoil yourself today xx


Thanks for the welcome Blossom.

Lulu looking forward to sharing the 2ww wait with you, when are you going in for ET?


Blueskye xx


----------



## Laynee

Hi Blueskye - looks like we have ET on the same day - Friday 10th Sept!    We're planning on defrosting 2 x 3d embies and transfering whatever makes it through the thaw. If neither do, we'll defrost our last 2 embies. How about you?

Laynee


----------



## RubyBeth

Expat - Hope your ok and still grinning like a Cheshire cat.

Libby - Tested yet? Fx for you.

Blossom and Anna - HUGS. I hope your both ok.

Lulu - Glad you enjoyed your break and feeling ready to start.

Blueskye and Laynee - Good luck and I hope the 2WW is kind to you.

CJ - Having a date to start again does help doesn’t it? Something to focus on. Good luck.

Sorry if I have missed anyone ladies but it’s a BFN here as well. I tested on Tuesday and had a faint line, poss evaporation line or trying to implant? Tested again Thurs and it was negative and so again yesterday and it was a negative. Not doing any bloody more tests. 
Good luck to everyone else and I really hope that the BFP’s roll in from here.

Take care

RB
xx


----------



## lollipops

Anna- Oh no hun    so very very sorry- its so unfair ! Wishing you all the very best for future Tx.


----------



## lulu72

RubyBeth, so so sorry, sending you       Have a big glass of wine, a long soak in the bath and go spoil yourself 

love and 

lulu
xxx


----------



## CalamityJ

Anna and RubyBeth     so sorry

Lulu - my next ET is 15th October - I'm just waiting for the plan, the meds and of course the invoice to arrive!  Good luck for your tx on Wednesday!  Hope the thaw goes well   

Laynee and BlueSkye - hi and good luck with your respective tx and 2ww    

We'll have to extend this thread to include October/November so we can all stay together!    

CJx


----------



## hjanea

Rubybeth- I'm really sorry.  

Cj-thats a lovely quick repeat.

I still have headaches, ov pains and now EWCM (sorry for tmi). I'm pleased I have a scan on tuesday as I'm quite worried that something is going wrong.
Hope everyone PUPO is ok and coping with their 2ww     .
Helen.xxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Rubybeth....so sorry honey to hear about your bfn    .....thoses pee sticks stink...i too thought i got the faintest second line early last week on the internet cheapies, that can detect 10miu of hcg.....until i realised it was probably an evaporation line...it happened 2 days in a row for me....damn things!!!

CJ - i don't blame you for doing SET to avoid the possibility of twins. It is better to be safe hun than risk it. On the other hand you are brave to put just the one back - i am so scared to have just one put back as i want the best possible chance. A very hard/difficult decision to make.

Good luck to those having ET this week and to those testing.

Sending you all lots of sticky baby dust and       

love

Blossom  xxxx


----------



## TP.C

AnnaT - Just left a good luck message on your profile and then clicked through and saw this  

Really sorry it was a BFN hon - thinking of you xxx


----------



## Bluebell9

Anna & Rubybeth, so sorry for your BFN's, hope you are both doing okay      

Good luck to Bluesky & Laynee for your ET on Friday         

Love to everyone   

Bluebell x


----------



## RubyBeth

Thanks for all your support ladies. The knicker checking has kicked into full swing now. Its the 'I know im not but cant quite let go until AF comes' stage, to give its long name. Its short name is obsessive!!!!!!   

No time for personals as Im on my way to work but wanted to wish everyone loads and loads of luck. Whos testing next?

Take care everyone.

RB
XX


----------



## M2M

Morning ladies 

I have updated your Hall of Fame: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=241395.msg3890633#msg3890633 - as always, please let me know of any amendments.
*
expat* - Huge congratulations to you on your  and thank goodness we have at least ONE! I was getting a bit freaked out by all of the bad news on here.  I'm so happy for you and have updated you on the list! Wow, that's amazing that they will scan you so early and you can actually see your little embryo burrowing in! As for your question about me and DP, I have always been the one who felt more naturally "maternal" and I think for a while I was the one driving us on to have children. DP was always a bit less bothered but over recent years, especially since we tried to adopt, she has become extremely excited about having kids as well. She's got no great desire to be pregnant but it doesn't scare her either, so if I am unable to become pregnant, then she would try. It may be that if I am lucky enough to give birth to a child, in the future she would try for a sibling with the same donor. 

*Blossom*, *Anna* and *RubyBeth* - I'm so sorry to hear your news, girls.  I'm gutted for you all.  There is nothing anyone can say to take away the pain and disappointment of a failed cycle - I was a wreck after mine. It's such a devastating feeling and I'm so sad that so many in our group have had to experience it again. 

*Blueskye* - Welcome to our little group.  Good luck for Friday - hopefully I won't be too far behind you as my scan is on Friday too, to determine when ET will be. Hopefully it'll be at the weekend or early next week.  
Good luck to everyone awaiting testing.    I really hope we get some more happy news VERY soon! 

Hugs to everyone I haven't mentioned. 

I'm doing okay though not feeling particularly hopeful about this cycle at all.  I'm sort of going through the motions a bit and not really letting myself become emotionally involved. I desperately want this to work but I'm losing all faith in FET now. I have my scan on Friday to check my lining, then if everything looks good, my frosties will be thawed and will hopefully    survive ready for ET either at the weekend or next week sometime. I really hope my lining is okay.


----------



## Jane108

Good Mornings Ladies,

I am sorry I have not confirmed my test sooner but unable to get on line.  I am really really pleased to say I had a    on Saturday, I am over the moon and I now just hope that all goes well for future months, I hope to have a scan in the next couple of weeks to see if we have a singleton or twins.

   and      for everyone trying to conceive.


----------



## Bluebell9

Congratulations Jane, that's brilliant news!!!         

Bluebell x


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Jane!!!! Fantastic news!!

Lollipops- I hope you have better news today.

I have a scan this afternoon to check how my lining is doing and for the first time since thursday I don't have pain in my lower abdo. I haven't had my progynova yet-leaving it until after the scan in case the dose nees adjusting. I hope they are able to confirm my ET date today, though I don't know if I'll need another scan next week. I really hate this 'not knowing whats happening' thing-I like to plan and feel on top of things!
Will be back later.
Helen.xxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Jane - what wonderful news!!!!!  So pleased for you xxxxxxx


----------



## libby79

Hi everyone,

I hope you are all well. I've had a BFN yesterday. One hospital told me to test yesterday, 10 days after ET, so I did and got BFN and the other hospital has told me to keep up with the Cyclogest and Proynova until Friday and test again - 2 weeks after ET.

So its looking like a BFN for me, feeling quite bright all things considering. I have one Blastocyst left ready for treatment in november.

Take care

Libby xx


----------



## CalamityJ

Libby - I hope you get a turnaround for Friday   

Jane - congratulations!    so good to see that FET does work sometimes!

CJx


----------



## ang122

Hi ladies

Sorry to hear about the BFN's - I wanted to restore your faith in FET's. We had 1 fresh cycle (BFN) which produced 14 frosties. Since then I have had 3 FET's - the last one resulted in a BFP! So it does work, although I was also starting to doubt it.

So 1 fresh BFN  - 2 FET's BFN - Last FET BFP. Keep the faith! Love to all xxxx


----------



## Jane108

Thank you all for your congrats.  I wish that there was more Success stories on this thread as it makes me sad to think that there are so many ladies going through the same heartache that I have experienced in the past on many occasion, I know how you feel and no words in the world can make it any better.  Never give up hope.  It is difficult when you desperatley want something.  

Libby - I am sorry to hear of your BFN but I would also test again as I was told not to test until at least day 12 and I had day 5 blasts, sometimes the little embies take a little longer to implant.  I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## lollipops

Jane- wow brill news on your BFP!!!!  

Libby- keep the faith hun. Fingers crossed that BFN changes   

Hjeana- thats great your not having any lower abdo pain. Fingers crossed for your ET date being soon. I too like to feel in control- can't stand waiting! All the very best for ET


----------



## laurenelhall

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck with your FET cycles and hope you all get your much wanted BFP'S! I too am going through Fet at present with my lining scan in a week and hopefully transfer with 2 embies on 21st. I have been keeping upto date with you all silently as during my fresh cycle i was on, messaging constantly so trying to approach this one more laid back as i got myself in a tizz last time worrying and wondering! But i am glad i can come hear for support even if it is just to read everyones journeys. So many of you have touched my heart with your journeys and i really wish you the best of luck.

Love Lauren xxxxx


----------



## Blossom2324

Jane congratulations on your     at last things are looking up on here!!!

Libby - sorry to hear you tested BFN today and hoping it turns around for you on Fri....maybe it is too early


AFM had our review today and we can start on day 1 of my next AF yayayyyyy!!

My AF started today following my BFN so only 4 weeks to wait.

LOve to everyone else, will post later on this eve

Blossom xx


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone

Jane and Ang -fantastic news on your     's. Wishing you lots of  and      for the next 9 months.

Libby, like Lollipops says, keep the faith, it's still early to test. I got my fleeting BFP 12 days after ET last time around (and BFN's before then)

Lauren, welcome to this thread!

Calamity, great that you are getting going ok so quickly,      for you this time around

Helen, hope the scan went ok. Don't worry about twinges or not. I've had odd twinges over the last couple of weeks, but nothing major and so was convinced when I went for my blood test today that my hormone levels wouldn't be right, but I was spot on ... ET tomorrow!

Bluebell,     hope you are doing ok

Blossom, fab news on your review -      for your next TX, roll on your next AF!

M2M - keep the faith!      for your embies, hoping all goes well with the scan on Friday

Rubybeth -    , I know the feeling about not believing the tests until AF starts. Hope she gets going soon so you can get back on the rollercoaster of TX

AFM - my blood test today came back good, so our little frosties are being thawed tomorrow morning,     they survive the thaw, then ET tomorrow afternoon! 

Have a great evening everyone - if you want a laugh, try "Don't tell the Bride" on BBC3 at 9pm - just love watching the hapless grooms choose wedding dresses and the like for their DPs!

love lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Lulu- wish you lots of luck for the thaw! Everything crossed


----------



## lulu72

thanks Lollipops!

lulu
xxx


----------



## Seachest

Hello ladies

Can I join you? I'm having natural FET of 1 blast around 24th September. Only have 2 on ice so a little worried about thawing so hoping the one makes it and if I get a BFN I can have the other one transferred in October. Has anyone had a frozen cycle which had been cancelled as the embies/blasts haven't thawed successfully?? 

Congratulations to ex-pat and Jane on your BFPs and good luck to everyone transferring this month

Seachest


----------



## hjanea

Lulu-good luck today!!!  

Seachest-hi and welcome. This is my first tx and I'm just     that the embies thaw ok.

Had my scan, lining was 9.3mm so thaw and transfer will now be monday. I was very excited yesterday but have calmed down now and am planning all that I need to do before then so that I can take it easy in my 2ww.
Helen.xxx


----------



## lulu72

fantastic news Helen, here's to the     

Welcome Searchest, I know what you mean about worrying about the thaw. I barely slept last night worrying about my little embies making it out of the freezer.

have a great day everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## Bluebell9

Lulu good luck for this afternoon & being PUPO!!!!

Helen good luck for next week, sounds like you have a good plan, not doing anything in your 2ww!

Seachest welcome & good luck! I know how you feel worrying about the thaw but try not to honey - its hard as its one thing you feel you've absolutely no control over!!! I had 5 frosties thawed over 2 transfers and only one lost too many cells to be able to transfer.

Lots of              to all you ladies waiting!!!

Bluebell xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?

So much going on.  There are embies being thawed, transferred and being given places to live all over the place!

Loads of    to Lulu, Seachest and Helen for some good news in a couple of weeks!!

Expat xxx


----------



## lulu72

hello everyone

thanks for all the good luck messages! I've just spoken to the clinic - fab news, they defrosted two embies which thawed perfectly so we are all set for ET this pm, and we still have a frostie in the freezer!

so so excited   

Sorry for the me post, sending lots of love to everyone 

lulu
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Hi girls  -hope you don't mind another late addition, had been posting on the Sept thread but think i'm a bit ahead of most girls there!!

Congrats expat and Jane on your bfps.

Best of luck today Lulu with your transfer.

I'm in for transfer tomorrow - 2 blasts to go back in. Has been a long and tortureous journey for me and dh  since losing our ds (see signature).  Feeling very positive though about this cycle with extra meds on board for ai issues.  Very excited and nervous about tomorrow's thaw  - my clinic don't call unless there's a problem!!


----------



## lollipops

Hi all -

Lulu- well done on your 2 embies! excellent news!! good luck for ET this pm!  

Ermitrude- yay! on your 2 blasts! Nice to see your feeling positive about this! best of luck for ET  

Searchest- Hello and welcome. All of us worry about the thaw! Its hard work isn't it! But you have to keep   

AFM- Another manic , mind boggling day of hell!
Had another scan and bloods today (3 days in a row now). Spoke to Dr today,I have two Hydro's(thats fluid build up in both my tubes) The problem with this is that if the leak they can wash an embie away bfore its had chance to implant. Some fluid in the tubes can be toxic , however he believes mine not too be and that it should'nt harm a growing embie. In theory. My clinic (care) will still continue tx with these hyrdo's...but it does reduce our chances of sucess by 5-10%.
The other option is to abandon this cycle and go on a waiting list to have my tubes removed   . My doctor said that by the time I am refered to NHS for Op,recovered,and get back to clinic will take around 10months. He also said in some cases of tubal damage that they can't remove them as they are too badly damaged iwth scar tissue and become attrached to important veins and arteries.In which case its too dangerous for them to remove them. So in other words its doesnt mean if I go to have tubes removed that I can.But if they do manage to remove them it would mean I wouldnt have this problem again but I would loose any slight chance of having kids naturally, and that really upsets me   Even though I know deep down they are in a bad way and it the chances of concieving naturally are next to nothing,but having them removed seems so very final  
DH wants to carry on with this tx. He says if the clinic thought we don't have a chance at all of this working with my tubes - then they would just cancel it. 

I just wanted any opinions from you lovely ladies- my minds all over the place- please share your views!


----------



## lulu72

hi Lollipops

my heart goes out to you and your DH. 

It's very easy to do the "if I were you" line, when not faced with such a difficult decision ... but who knows what any of us would do in your positon. Did the clinic give you any guidance, or just give you the options for you to make the choice? If the latter, I would be very inclined to push them for a recommendation.

I think there are so so many unknowns with TX - risks here, there and everywhere-  at the end of the day, we can only make the choice that feels right on the day. It certainly doesn't sound like there's a right or wrong answer ... so please follow your hearts, and don't look back on the decision

Sending you  and   

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Lulu-

Thankyou for your reply. I asked the doctor what he would suggest we do and he says that without knowing how badly damaged my tubes are he can't say. He said if he knew that having the Op would result in sucessfully removing the tubes then he would say do that. But he says I could end up waiting 10 months and end up no futher ahead if they find my tubes are totally ruined and its unsafe to remove them. I just have to go with my gut,and thats to continue and just carry on as best we can. the situation is not perfect and the odds seem a little out of our favour but as you say a lot can go wrong during tx and as long as there still looks like theres a way forward I feel we should take it. Not much else we can do.

What time is your ET? x


----------



## Ermitrude

Oh Lollipops I so feel for you and your dh- there isn't an easy answer and each option comes with its own risks.  I tbhink you're right to go with your heart and have no regrets about your decision to proceed.  10 months is a long time to wait and possible for no answers too.

I really really hope that they hydro won't be an issue for you hun.


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone 

lollipops, sending you more     and loads of       for your tx. Your embies have a very brave and special mummy

I am now PUPO! Just back from ET, 2 embies on board ....

love to all

xxx


----------



## lollipops

YAY LULU! 

May your 2ww fly by and of course heres loads of      that you get the bfp you so want.


----------



## Ermitrude

Delighted for ya Lulu - feet up now and let those embies snuggle in   

  Hopefully I'll be in the same boat tomorrow.


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations on being PUPO Lulu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer811

Lolli - read your post before work this morning and you've had me thinking all day.  I guess your decision will be based around a number of factors such as how old you are, what you would do during the 10 month waiting period, how long you've been ttc.....  I wonder what your Dr meant by 5-10% decrease in chances.  That could mean 2 things.  I mean, say FET has a 30% success rate, you could have a 20-25% success rate or a 27-28.5% depending on how you translate that statement.  

Have you been offered counselling?  I had a session a few weeks ago with my school counsellor and it was fantastic.  Really sorted a lot out in my head and would recommend it to anyone who has questions about life/tx/the future/making decisions...    for you and feel free to use all of us as a sounding board.  
Ermitrude      and welcome!  Let us know your news about your embies and fingers crossed for a smooth and successful transfer x

Lulu - 2ww madness!!  Lie down, put your feet up and watch lots of TV!  How long do you have to wait til OTD?

Expat
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Just a quickie from me girls - am officially pupo.  2 blasts on board so am at home in bed taking it easy. OTD is the 20th. Feeling very positive at the moment as this is my first cycle with the extra meds - so here's hoping


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Ermintrude!!! Everything crossed that your blasts are snuggling in nicely!
Helen.xxx


----------



## lulu72

hi Ermintude - congratulations and  !! Welcome to the 2ww madness, I am already going    

Lollipops, hope you are doing ok today, sending you  and     for your embies and tubes

Expat - how are you doing? When is your first scan booked?

Bluebell, hope you are ok and enjoying (?!!?!?!?!) AF!

Helen - not long now till you are 2ww too!!

I am keeping everything crossed that snowflake and snowball (couldn't resist naming them!!) are doing their stuff and snuggling in!



love to everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Thanks girls  

I'm the same Lulu i've named mine Bill & Ben


----------



## lulu72

I just have to be careful not to talk about them outside the house or FF!! My friends would think I was mad!

lulu
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

Yeah would be an interesting one to try and explain alright


----------



## lulu72

it sure would!

just seen from your signature that we are on the same delightful cocktail of steroids etc! I am so hoping all these extra jabs and drugs will do the trick! I've had very basic immune tests which showed elevated NK cells. ... plan b is to go an see George Ndwuke at CARE for the full gamut of immune testing if this doesn't work out ... but hoping that having a plan b will mean that I don't need it (if that makes any sense!)

take it easy

lulu
xxx


----------



## Ermitrude

I believe he's supposed to be very good.  I'm in Ireland so trying to see if we can crack it here if not would probably go to ARGC.  My one clinic don't really do immunes, had to do all the testing myself and showed up thyroid antibodies, one endocrinologist later and got my hashimoto's diagnosis so clinic then prescribed the steriods.  Went for a consult at the only clinic in Ireland that does full immunes and they added in the clexane etc, will do full 'chicago' tests with them if this cycle is a bust, but there's not much else to add in except intralipids/ivig and/or humira.

But like you am hoping that plan 'b' never ever has to be acted upon!!!  

Here's to two lovely bfps for us both and everyone else on the thread of course


----------



## lulu72

gosh it's been quiet on this thread today!!

hoping everyone is ok, I got my appointment through for CARE in Nottingham today ... hoping that I won't need it though!

Ermitrude, hope you enjoying the 2ww and not going   ! We thought about ARGC too (and have a friend who got pregnant there after failed tx elsewhere), but I'm really keen to give CGH a shot too, and CARE's the only place I found that does both. 

Have a super weekend everyone, we are just chilling - does anyone have fun plans?

love lulu
xxx


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi ladies,

Sorry I havent been on to wish you luck for a while. Havent been very well. Heres hoping that all the BFN's have been and the only thing to come is BFP's. 

Take care everyone and babydust to you all.

RB
XX


----------



## lollipops

hi all.
on my phone sending this so I will keep it brief

Thaw was today
Had call earlier to say
1st embie didnt survive 
2nd embie has,but has gone frm an 8 cell to 7 cell
3rd embie kept frozen.

So et is nearly here,hope my embie has not lost anymore cells. Really hope so..xxx

Lulu - i am at care notts, and though I don't have anything to compare it too - I do find it a nice,friendly clinic.xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Woop woop!!  Go Lolli and her embie!!  Snuggle, snuggle, snuggle  xx

Lulu - a very quiet weekend here.  It's the end of Ramadan so most people have left KL to go and visit their families in the countryside.  It's so quiet in what is normally a noisy, hectic, bustling city.  DH has been using the opportunity to play golf and I have been enjoying some of the shopping centres 

Hope you're all well,
xxx


----------

